# 6 Month Vitamin Challenge (Nov-April)



## DaughterOfZion1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Ladies!!!

This challenge is extremely simple. We will take our vitamins every single day for 6 months. Come rain, come shine. We will keep extras in our purse in your purse JUST in CASE!

I'm starting this challenge for myself and anyone who wants to join me because I realized vitamins don't work for me because I NEVER STICK WITH THEM LONG ENOUGH!!! 

I realized from the Nioxin thread that they do indeed work. I just need more than one month lol.

By hook or by crook, I'm getting my 1 inch a month!!

Once we successfully complete the six months, we'll do another six months. 

Also I want us to chart when we start to see the awesome growth so we can  help others. Also list the vits you are taking. 


I am taking Puritan Prides 5000 mcg Biotin and a B Complex.

 ****EDIT*****



Let's all post our starting length *either picture or # of inches*

Im currently at 7.5 inches. 

I'm taking my braids down next week so maybe I can get a pictures in here as well..

In addition to vits I'm using a "growth mix" lol It has a bit of everything in there. 

Sulfur steeped in oil
MN
Megatek
Shea Butter
JBCO

I'm putting that on my scalp every night and moisturizing my braids either daily, or every other day.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in!!! I'll be taking Hairfinity


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Oct 26, 2011)

Count me in

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so in! I'm already taking a daily multivitamin for health, and my bottle will be done this saturday. I'll be switching to Country Life Maxi Hair

Also taking 1-2 Tbs of liquid chlorophyll daily 

DaughterOfZion1, are we taking pictures? I'd like to post a starting pic on November 1st.


----------



## missjanelleb (Oct 26, 2011)

Im in... I'll be taking Alive multivitamin and biotin. I may add msm as well...


----------



## lana (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm in! I am going to buy Miracle 2000 today and I'm taking a Hair, Skin and Nails vitamin from Trader Joes. 

I need to do this to avoid PMS, hair growth and over all health. So I am IN!


----------



## cmw45 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm currently in China and I don't trust Chinese medicines (a lot of them are fakes) but I did bring my MSM powder with me over from the States. I'm trying to reinvigorate my health and fitness grind starting with November so this seems like a good challenge. *Added to my siggy*


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Barbie83 We should! I have braids right now. I'm thinking of taking one down and measuring it lol. That would be good!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Oct 26, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> I'm in!!! I'll be taking Hairfinity


Me too!  I've actually been on it for just over 2 months but I plan to be on it through 2012 so this challenge is perfect for me!  I'm thinking of adding a 1000 mcg Biotin supplement though.


----------



## Dominicanatural (Oct 26, 2011)

Sign me up! Yippee, my first official challenge. I'll be taking Centrum multivitamin + MSM (2000mcg/day) + Biotin (2500mcg/2xday) throughout the six months. As a side hustle, I'm trying to get back on my exercise game and up my water intake.


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 26, 2011)

Count me in :
MSM
Hair Skin & Nail
Biotin
Multi-Vitamin

I take this combo everyday..will probably add be complex as a substitute for biotin.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2011)

This challenge is so timely for me. Last year I took my vitamins everyday because I was a part of a vitamin challenge then so this would get me back on track I'm sure. I guess we'd have to check in everyday as well right?

Anyway, I need to do this for overall health and my hair, skin and nails. I will be taking:-

Now Vitamins Silica - 500mg
Nature's Way Alive Multi Vitamin Once Daily for  women
Neocell Collagen (powder)
Now Vitamins Hyaluronic Acid - 100mg
Now Vitamins Ester C - 1000mg
Jarrow Formulas Yaeyama Chlorella - 400mg
Jarrow Formulas Biotin 5000mcg
Jarrow Formulas MSM 1000mg
Carlson Labs Super Omega 3 Fish Oil - 1000mg and 
Carlson Labs Vitamin E - 400 IU

Other products I'll be using are Spirulina powder, Maca Root Powder, Wheat Grass, Barley Grass, and Kelp powder all in green smoothies because I need to alkalize my diet and this is the easiest way for me to do it.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Oct 26, 2011)

I will join ya!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 26, 2011)

_Trying to learn to stick to challenges sooooo I'M IN! 
Just going to take biotin 5,000mg and prenatal vits for several reasons_


----------



## Rina88 (Oct 26, 2011)

I guess I'll be a part of this challenge I already said in another thread I'd be doing this. I've been taking Nioxin 1x/day since Oct. 1st every day  (and multi 2x/day but that's normal). In Feb. I'll decide whether it needs to be bumped up to 2x/day.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 26, 2011)

I wanna join. For now I will take a multivitamin but I would like to get a hair, skin and nails vitamin. I think eventually I will alternate the two.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm in! I will take biotin forte //nioxin (love these) and possibly msm!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm in! I'll finish off this hairfinity I've rarely used, as well as my biotin!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aggie I want to really take a Silica supplement but I dont know how much. Any suggestions on whats ideal for hair growth?

I need to add a HSN pill.


----------



## Hairology (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in too. I've been slack in taking my vitamins so this challenge will help me. I'll be taking Andrew Lessman's Healthy Hair Skin and Nails.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm down:wink2:. 
I've been taking whole food vitamins for the past month and a half and started slacking (forgetting one day here and there) so this will help me to remember. I really want to see if this will help my health (I have low iron), skin, and hair growth. I know so far my new growth feels good and soft. 
I will be taking: New Chapter Multivitamin 1 or 2 times a day and New Chapter Fish Oil pills 1 or 2 times a day.
I will also continue to drink green/fruit smoothies at least 3x a week and drink plenty of water.

Here is my starting pics (not the best but they will have to do):


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in because I rarely take my vitamins. I will be taking a multi, a b complex, a zinc, and a pro-biotic....ok yeah I'm doing this for health and not hair but I still need the challenge!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in. I've been taking CVS Hair skin and nail pills for the past two months.


----------



## jessecon (Oct 27, 2011)

im in  and yes Nioxin DOES work. Happy Poppin'


----------



## HarySituation (Oct 27, 2011)

15% hairfinity code: 38146


----------



## gmbwink (Oct 27, 2011)

This is my very first challenge.  I would love to join.  I will be taking hairfinity and b5 and iron.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Oct 27, 2011)

Ill take Nioxin and my gummie Flintstone vitamins. Yummy. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in.  Will be taking biotin 5000mg and Super B complexand other vitamins for health reasons.


----------



## y_nv_pe (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in! I'll be taking a multi vitamin, nouritress HSN, liquid silica and liquid cod liver oil.


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm in 

Country life maxi hair
msm powder by source naturals
calcium, mag' zinc
fish oil
cayenne pepper capsules


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Oct 28, 2011)

I wanna joinnnnnn. pleaseeee!!!!!


I currently take:

- multivitamin
- fish oil
- MSM


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 28, 2011)

Im currently taking

-Trader Joe's chewable multivitamin (I need to re-up this weekend)
-Saw Palmetto 450mg (might up this)
-Biotin, currently 3000mg
-DE (I let it sit in water and I drink it throughout the day)

I will be ordering Nioxin HSN vitatmins in the next few days and add that to it


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 28, 2011)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Me too! I've actually been on it for just over 2 months but I plan to be on it through 2012 so this challenge is perfect for me! I'm thinking of adding a 1000 mcg Biotin supplement though.


Be careful not to take too much biotin or you'll breakout


----------



## ChocoKitty (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll join more for health than hair.

-Garden of Life Women's Multi, B Complex and Iron 
-Carlson's Cod Liver Oil 
-Earthrise Spirulina tablets
-Diatomaceous Earth (2-3 tbsps/day).


----------



## Kimbosheart (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok I'm in. I need to be. My lack of consistency is the only thing stopping my hair goals. So I'll take Nioxin 2x's per day and My New Chapter Prenatals. I will literally have to check in every night probably to stay on this challenge.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Oct 28, 2011)

I want good health and healthy hair so......let's DO this!

I'm taking: 
Spring Valley Biotin 500 mcg
Doctor's Best MSM 1500 mg
Sundown Naturals Folic Acid 400 mcg
Sundown Naturals Iron 65 mg
Sundown Naturals Vitamin C 1000 mg
Now Foods Vitamin D-3 5000 IU


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I wonder if I should add prenatals or a multi. Any ideas guys?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 28, 2011)

^^^I say Multi that way you have covered your major nutrients your body needs.

Just checking in: I took my vitamins yesterday and today (fish oil & multi) and have been drinking lots of water.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll join. I'm revamping my health routine in general and getting back into lifting some weights.

I take: Futurebiotics- HSN
           MSM- Doctors best brand
           3-5 X wkly- protein smoothie and/or Liquid Amino Fuel
            Flaxseed oil, Brewers Yeast

When I remember NOW spirulina powder...blech


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have no problem keeping up with taking my vites daily, so I would just like to offer a couple of suggestions.

Get a couple of those plastic 7-day pill packs to use. I used to keep one in my cabinet at work and take it home on the weekends to refill it. Even if I forgot to do that, I would still have a couple days worth. 

Now when I find a good deal on vites, I work towards having one bottle for home and one for work.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been taking vitamins/minerals consistently since early/mid Oct so this would be great. I have alarms set on my phone and a pill box necklace so it's been easy to get used to.

I'm currenly taking:

Nioxin,
Chemists Direct multi-vitamin with iron and
Simply Supplements wolf-berry/goji berry and Zinc.

I alternate with or occasionally take:

Chemists Direct multi-vitamin with iron, zinc and iodine
Simply Supplements b-complex
and NAC.

Haven't been able to check my hair as it's in Ghana rows/single plaits but my nails are no longer yellow, peeling or breaking. I did have spots surface but my face/body has since cleared and looks more even toned.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Ladies 

Took my vits this morning. 

Can't wait for April to roll around!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2011)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> @Aggie I want to really take a Silica supplement but I dont know how much. Any suggestions on whats ideal for hair growth?
> 
> I need to add a HSN pill.


 
DaughterOfZion1, I would suggest a good strength of about 500mg per pill and take 3 of them a day throughout the day - not all at once. This keeps the silica level in your system constant. HTH!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh by the way, checking in for last night and also I took my vits already for the night.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm in. This is easy enough. Ill be taking msm and biotin.

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## Cendra (Oct 29, 2011)

Perfect timing, I bought some multivitamins today.

Will add MSM next week and may add Biotin later.


----------



## y_nv_pe (Oct 30, 2011)

I was also thinking abouit adding bee pollen. Has any was used it before and if so what results did u get from it. I'm here is great for over health


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 30, 2011)

Checking in. Took my vitamins yesterday and today. Been drinking nothing but water.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2011)

Checking in for today - took my super greens today with horsetail silica, and L-glutamine. I also took my Neocell collagen, GC with MSM, 3000mg of Vitamin C, potassium, vitamin D, hyaluronic acid and 2 Tbls of extra virgin coconut oil.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2011)

y_nv_pe said:


> I was also thinking abouit adding bee pollen. Has any was used it before and if so what results did u get from it. I'm here is great for over health


 
I want to add this in powdered form to my green smoothies. It is supposed to add some flavor to the smoothie. I will need to google it and see what other goodies are in it too.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 30, 2011)

checking in for the whole week!!!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Oct 31, 2011)

lol hola_lo2002 I'm loving the check in for the whole week. 

Aggie Thanks! I'll get some silica pronto. 

LADIESSSS we need starting pics!! I'll add it to the first post.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just posted my starting pic in my original post.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 31, 2011)

I thought i had my Women One A Day but i can't find them. I'm guessing maybe i threw them away because they were expired and i just don't remember. I'll have to wait to i get paid to get more now.


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in...

MSM-4000 mg (powder)

Borage oil-15000 1x with dinner

Multi 2x

Berry powder 1glass breakfast 

Veggie powder 1glass with dinner

Liquid cal-1table a day

Coconut oil-1x with breakfast

Glass of warm Mag at bed time...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Meloe18 (Nov 1, 2011)

i want to join. i was thinking of this just the other day. 

Womans multi vitamin
silicia
biotin
B complex
Fish oil
MSM

Right now im transitioning to natural, 5 months post relaxer. I really dont know my inhes of growth, all over the place.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in too! Women's multi vit for health, and 2 5000 biotin a day. Hope that leads to some crazy growth lol!


----------



## gmbwink (Nov 1, 2011)

Checking in for today.  I took 2 hairfinity, multivitamin w/ iron/ b5


----------



## indarican (Nov 1, 2011)

Does it have to be hair vitamins? i would like to be down!!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 1, 2011)

^^^No, I think it's any kind of vitamin of your choice.


----------



## honey4real (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in as well im taking hairfinity, I had a major setback and had to cut my hair very very short in the middle and I am curious to see how the vitamins benefit this disaster I am in a sew in right now

Sent from my MB501 using MB501


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Bout to go take my first dose of msm and biotin with OJ 

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## keelioness (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in. Going to finish the last 2 bottles of hairfinity that have been sitting on my shelf for 4 months.. then I'm going on Nioxin


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 1, 2011)

Started November off right! Just took my b-complex, multi, zinc, and pro-biotics. Hope I can keep this up lol


----------



## cartelise (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in. I'm trying to be more consistent. I restocked on my inventory recently.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in and I took my vits one hour ago.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Update:* I've added an additional 1000 mcg of Biotin to my Hairfinity since Friday and I think I'm already seeing results.  My hair feels and looks slightly longer somehow.  I'm considering adding more MSM too.



honey4real said:


> I'm in as well im taking hairfinity, I had a major setback and had to cut my hair very very short in the middle and I am curious to see how the vitamins benefit this disaster I am in a sew in right now
> 
> Sent from my MB501 using MB501


I started Hairfinity for this same reason.  Back in August I had a setback (braider got scissor happy ) and looked for something to grow my hair back quicker.  I'm on my 3rd bottle but 2 weeks after taking it I had a major growth spurt.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2011)

Checking in for yesterday now. I haven't taken all of my vits for the day as yet but will do so with lunch, will update later on the rest of my vitamins for the day. So far, I have taken my Twinlab Maxilife collagen, Now hyaluronic acid, Glucosamine, chondroitin, msm, and vitamin C combo.


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 2, 2011)

YES!!!! I'm in...my first challenge. I'm SUPER excited. I currently take Women's Ultra Mega Active, Vitamin D and will be getting my Hairfinity pills this week. They shipped on Monday so fingers crossed!


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 2, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Im currently taking
> 
> -DE (I let it sit in water and I drink it throughout the day)


 
What is DE?


----------



## Wanderland (Nov 2, 2011)

A little late but I'm here. I'm taking:
MV + biotin (may switch to hairfinity when done), MSM, probiotics
Will also add chlorophyll. 

I also plan on getting a pill box and set out my weekly so hassle of opening 20 million boxes won't stop me.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 2, 2011)

Im in yarn braids now so i will have to take pics when I take them down.


----------



## bronzebomb (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm in.  With this and the protective styling (for a year) I should be able to gain 6 inches.

GNC 
Biotin
MSM


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 2, 2011)

I take MSM, Biotin, Flaxseed Oil Softgels, Super B Complex, Nature's Bounty Vitamins for the Hair, and Inositol...and I drink 2 cups of horsetail and nettle tea daily...I also take Saw Palmetto and Evening Primrose Oil but thats for boob growth/fullness lol (hopfully)

havent missed a night so far


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just started today.

Country Life Maxi Hair (2 per day)
1 Tbs liquid chlorophyll (once or twice per day)

I usually take a probiotic as well but I ran out. I'll also be adding a fish oil supplement, more for health than anything else


----------



## chelleypie810 (Nov 2, 2011)

got 2 more bottles of cvs hair skin and nail pills (B1G1 free) and have been consistently taking 3 a day.


----------



## Dominicanatural (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm curious as to how everyone is making sure they don't forget to take their vitamins. I have an alarm set on my phone around my bed time so that I don't forget which is working well for me. Any other tips?


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 2, 2011)

Dominicanatural said:


> Hey everyone! I'm curious as to how everyone is making sure they don't forget to take their vitamins. I have an alarm set on my phone around my bed time so that I don't forget which is working well for me. Any other tips?



I've been taking my vitamins for 2 years now. After the first 30 days habit sets in and you usually never forget. But in the beginning I used to take my vitamins with breakfast.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm still pill popping.
PS. ReignLocks DE is Diatomaceous Earth. Great for detoxing and high in silica


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 2, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> I'm still pill popping.
> PS. ReignLocks DE is Diatomaceous Earth. Great for detoxing and high in silica



Thank you! Lord knows I need to detox. I've never been regular since I was a kid. The doctors always told my mom that it was normal for me. I've tried detox systems but they never work.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 2, 2011)

Took the rest of my vitamins in a smoothie earlier today.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 3, 2011)

ReignLocks make sure you up water intake (avoid headaches) and/or fibre 'cause for me it did block me up a bit.
Of course everyone is different but just my experience. I may get back to it to see what happens now though.

I'm still pill popping and have ordered maxi-hair as I always wanted hairfinity but the shipping was ridiculous. I ordered from Iherb. If anyone is ordering for 1st time I have a $5 off code.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Checking in I've been going strong with my fish oil and multivitamin.



Dominicanatural said:


> Hey everyone! I'm curious as to how everyone is making sure they don't forget to take their vitamins. I have an alarm set on my phone around my bed time so that I don't forget which is working well for me. Any other tips?




I make sure I put a sandwich bag filled with my pills (at least a week worth) in my purse so if I forget to take it at home I will remember whenever I look in my purse. I try to always take it at lunch so now it's becoming a habit.


----------



## cynd (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd like to join please! This will my first challenge and I'm a commitment-phobe so I need all the help I can get. For the past couple of weeks I've been taking the following:

Biotin 5 mg
MSM 1000 mg
Vitamin C-1000
Centrum Multi
Mega Red Krill Oil (for heart health)

I also purchased a couple of bottles of Hairfinity, but I've only taken a couple haphazardly because something in them (I think it's the horsetail??) gives me palpitations.

I've moved my pills from the kitchen to right next to my toothbrush and I take them either first thing in the morning or last thing a night, depending upon how I feel.

Thanks to the OP for starting this thread!


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 3, 2011)

Got my pills in....


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been taking my vits! Im staying dedicateeddddddddd


----------



## lovinglife2010 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm in.  I'll be taking the following:

Biotin (7500 mcg)
Garlic
MSM


----------



## TdotGirl (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm going to join this challenge since I take vitamins everyday.
I take Ultra hair plus with msm, multivitamin, gnc silica & gnc biotin.


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 3, 2011)

Side note: Country Life Maxi Hair vitamins are HUGE.


----------



## Sanndy (Nov 3, 2011)

Ive re-subscribed vs lurk, so that I can join this thread with you guys.. 

Count Me In! 

B12 2000 mcg
Folic Acid 400 mcg (2) daily 
Biotin 5000 mcg


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 3, 2011)

Adding Biotin (1000mcg) to my vits


----------



## yorkpatties (Nov 3, 2011)

Vitamin Shoppe Ultimate Woman multivitamin
Biotin 5mg
MSM 2000mg
Black Currant Oil 1000mg

I actually started a few weeks ago, and I've just snipped away about 1 1/2 inches of relaxed hair as I'm transitioning. I'll continue to keep snipping away at my relaxed ends willy-nilly so I can't really get a good read on how many inches my hair has grown, but I will take pics.


----------



## yorkpatties (Nov 3, 2011)

ReignLocks said:


> Adding Biotin (1000mg) to my vits




I think you might mean 1000mcg.


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 3, 2011)

yorkpatties said:


> I think you might mean 1000mcg.


 
LOL....yes I did.   Thanks!


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 3, 2011)

Count me in, I've been pretty horrible about taking mine for the past few months.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2011)

Barbie83 said:


> Side note: Country Life Maxi Hair vitamins are HUGE.


 
ITA with you Barbie83. I used to take them about 2 or 3 years ago and didn't take the whole bottle because they were so huge. I just threw out some Twinlab Amino 2000 for the same reason. They hurt my throat something aweful. 

Also, make sure they are not kept anywhere hot because mine seemed to have spoiled very quickly and end up with a really strong smell. I live in the Bahamas so anywhere in the house is a bit warm unless we're running the a/c 24/7 and that's not practical with the high cost electricity here. 

Anyway, I hear they are supposed to be quite good if you ccan finish them. Good luck hun.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2011)

MzPrince said:


> Count me in, I've been pretty horrible about taking mine for the past few months.


 Love that quote in your siggy MzPrince .


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 3, 2011)

Aggie said:


> ITA with you @Barbie83. I used to take them about 2 or 3 years ago and didn't take the whole bottle because they were so huge. I just threw out some Twinlab Amino 2000 for the same reason. They hurt my throat something aweful.
> 
> Also, make sure they are not kept anywhere hot because mine seemed to have spoiled very quickly and end up with a really strong smell. I live in the Bahamas so anywhere in the house is a bit warm unless we're running the a/c 24/7 and that's not practical with the high cost electricity here.
> 
> Anyway, I hear they are supposed to be quite good if you ccan finish them. Good luck hun.



Aggie well luckily the pills i just finished (Activit Multi-vitamins from Beachbody) are also huge, so I'm prepared. I'm just used to hating life twice a day 

I'm gonna at least finish the bottle. i wanna get my money's worth


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2011)

By the way, I took all my morning vitamins already, ie, collagen, hyaluronic acid, vit c, glucosamine, chondroitin, msm combo, as well as my ALIVE multi, flaxseed oil, evening primrose oil, omega 3, and vitamin e. 

I have my smoothie powders loaded with some other goodies like maca, kelp, spirulina, chlorella, and wheat grass, that I will be mixing for my late lunch snack later today.

I am really 

ing this challenge.



 for now.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2011)

Barbie83 said:


> @Aggie well luckily the pills i just finished (Activit Multi-vitamins from Beachbody) are also huge, so I'm prepared.* I'm just used to hating life twice a day*
> 
> I'm gonna at least finish the bottle. i wanna get my money's worth


 
!

Congrats on your 15lbs lost. You are doing great -keep it up.


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 3, 2011)

Aggie, thanks I thought it was important that I share it with my LHCF sister.


----------



## yorkpatties (Nov 3, 2011)

I took my vitamins on a fairly consistent basis in the past, but since I got pill case, I haven't missed a day. 

The pic is the exact one I purchased.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2011)

Took all my vitamins for the day already.


----------



## cynd (Nov 4, 2011)

This challenge really helped me today.  Voice in my head kept telling me "your hair will never grow so why bother" but I refused to listen and took my vitamins anyway.  

Would love to hear suggestions on how to stay motivated when it seems as though you aren't making any progress.  It's only been a couple of months for me but it seems like forever.  Thanks in advance.

Cynd


----------



## Sanndy (Nov 4, 2011)

On the check in!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 4, 2011)

Am steadily making way through pills.

@cynd have you noticed any change in nails, skin or energy etc.
For myself, my nails have gone back to the thick, long and whiter condition I was used to. I was asked by my bf if I was bleaching so I can only imagine he really meant my skin was glowing. kmt.

As I store them in my necklace I find it easier than when I had the standing pill box..but I've been taking them since mid/late Oct. Actually September.

If you really haven't noticed anything check the mg dosage. 
Nioxin has 2mg of b6 but with B vitamins it's better to get around the 50-100mg mark or time release. This probably applies to many vitamins/minerals but you get what I mean.

Although you may not notice differences now just keep going and I'm sure you'll be suprised.


----------



## cynd (Nov 5, 2011)

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> Am steadily making way through pills.
> 
> cynd have you noticed any change in nails, skin or energy etc.
> For myself, my nails have gone back to the thick, long and whiter condition I was used to. I was asked by my bf if I was bleaching so I can only imagine he really meant my skin was glowing. kmt.
> ...


Vintage queen:  Thanks for the response.  Almost immediately I saw a huge difference in my nails.  They started growing like crazy and seemed much thicker/harder and didn't break as easily.  That was from taking biotin every day and multivitamins most days.  After about a month of that my nails regressed and are now back to breaking if I look in their direction.  It's almost like the biotin, etc. stopped working.  I've tried to kick it up a notch by adding MSM and not missing my multivitamin.  I do see a little progress with my hair but some days I think it's my imagination.  Anyway, I took my pills today...

Cynd


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Nov 5, 2011)

I take a multi vit anyways just to starve off a cold, and I've added  1500 mg of biotin


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 5, 2011)

cynd it isn't your imagination. Don't watch it too much and prepare for longer hair/visualise what you'll do.
Try different brands/b-complex but most of all don't worry. 
If you have faith, pray about it too. Nothing is too small for God to handle. If it concerns you, it concerns Him and He over answers.


I must edit my post as I've just seen that I've been taking mine since mid September.


----------



## cynd (Nov 5, 2011)

Vantage queen:  Thanks.  I'm trying to resist jumping from one product to another, etc.  Funny how I've lived all these years without really getting to know my hair and now that I know that I've been doing wrong, I'm impatient for results.  I'll give visualization a try (I've used it in the past for weight loss and I know it helps me) and of course faith.

Cynd


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi I want in ladies! Especially since I severely lack in the vitamin area. AND for some weird reason I don't think it helps with 'my' growth but I am willing to see through this challenge. *shrugs* I will be taking Centrum Chewables-Multivitamin/Multimineral Supplement as of today.


----------



## Lita (Nov 5, 2011)

Checking in-For morning & eve vits....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been taking my vits. Haven't missed a day. 

I was looking at the Dicotemecious *spelling* Earth thread and they said a great way to get silica into your system is to put about one tablespoon in a gallon of water and drink that water. Continue to fill up the jug with that same DE in it. 

Anyone doing this? I think I'm going to start.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2011)

Took only some of my vitamins for the day, will take the rest later


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 6, 2011)

I want to get in on this!! Will be taking Hair, Skin and Nails, as well as B-12 and a multivitamin


----------



## Lita (Nov 6, 2011)

Checking in-For today....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Nov 6, 2011)

checking in for the week


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 7, 2011)

Vits taken!


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 7, 2011)

Taking my vitamins everyday since the challenge started. Taking today's now.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 7, 2011)

Have taken a few here and there. I'll have 2 days off so my body can use what it stores (particulary fat solubles) and carry on for the other 5. I'll try this for a couple months and be glad to make them last longer.

Still looking forward to Maxi-hair arriving.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 7, 2011)

Checking in.  Got them all in - 7 days down.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Took my vits today!!! Im excited to see what happens in April!!

I'm going to double my biotin intake in January.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Checking in.........I fell off Sat. and Sun. but that's because I didn't fill up my ziplock back with new ones. Back in the game though. I took them yesterday and today.


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 8, 2011)

Got 'em in for the day!  Go Me!!!


----------



## cynd (Nov 8, 2011)

Had visitors so I haven't checked in for a few days, but I'm happy to report I haven't missed a day yet! 

Cynd


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 8, 2011)

Well done Cynd.


Still pill popping!!

If anyone's interested in the chain/necklace I'm using, it was from Avon - Rayla. My purse shaped pillbox.


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2011)

Taken for today...


* I added extra MSM Joint issues




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## y_nv_pe (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been checking in on a daily. Coming in from work with an 18 month old makes it extremey hard to follow up. I just wanna keep to bed after dinner and bathtime. However I have been comitted to taking my VITS every day so far. I've been taking: Nouritress HSN, liquid cod liver oil, liquid silica and floradix liquid iron. I still plan on adding bee pollen and probiotics soon. I'll give myself a couple of months to keep up the hang of things. I'll be also braiding up for at least 2 months. It'll be exciting to see the growth when removing them. 

I'll try to touch base again b4 the weekend but in the meantime I'll keep popping. 

Oh yeah I'll try to post pics sometime too.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 9, 2011)

@y nv pe well done and keep up the good work. I can't imagine the effort..

I'm still pill popping and have added or remembered Chlorella. I've had them for a while so may as well finish them.


----------



## candiecoco (Nov 9, 2011)

Jumping on Bored!!!! I'm taking Dr Andrew Lessmans Healthy Hair, Skin, and Nail Vitamins. Started 10/24/2011 . I take Two of the Dr Andrew Lessmans and 1 One A day Vitamin daily.  I Just found this thread so thats why i'm late jumping on the bandwagen. So far I have .25 inch of new growth at the crown and its so sore from the rapid growth.


----------



## gmbwink (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been faithfully taking my vitamins daily.  I am hoping for more thickness out of this challenge.


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been taking my Hairfinity vits and have noticed a sigificant change in the growth of my nails in just 2 weeks.  They are stronger and are growing much faster.  Not sure if that is a result of taking the vits but I'll take it.  I plan to measure my hair again at the end of the month to see what results I've received.


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Still popping 2 maxi-hair daily ....I've (kinda) gotten use to the size.

I still wanna add fish oil and biotin, but don't wanna overwhelm myself with pill-popping


----------



## Dominicanatural (Nov 9, 2011)

2 weeks of faithfulness to the challenge. It's now a natural process, especially since I had been taking my multivitamin and MSM for a month before I added Biotin. Keep up the good work ladies! I'm hoping for some awesome before and after pics in April


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 9, 2011)

DaughterOfZion1  may I join the challenge?


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 9, 2011)

I wanna join!!

I need to use up my skin/hair/nail vitamins and biotin (1000 micrograms).


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 9, 2011)

Checking in!!  I'm still taking Hairfinity and Biotin supplement and haven't missed a day.  I'm still considering adding an MSM supplement, maybe in December or the New Year.  I'm fairly certain I've gotten some growth from the extra biotin.  Even my mom noticed!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Of course you can LaidBak !! This is not a rigid challenge. As long as your promise to take your vitamins from now till the end of April. Then we'll start the challenge for April to October lol


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 10, 2011)

In that case, I'm in!  I'm taking a multi, Viviscal, silica, chlorella, MSM, and fish oil.  Seems like a lot but its not.  I just take one of each with my dinner. I wasn't consistent in the past because I was trying to take 50-11 pills of each one every day.  Now I just keep it simple. 
I am currently between jaw and shoulder length. I'll post a pic in a few days after I relax.


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 10, 2011)

Im late but Im in also. I never stick to my vitamin regime smh so this will help.
I'm Anemic so my main focus is getting my levels up and figured that these vitamins help with both issues.

Hair Finity
Iron 28mg
Krill oil 500mcg (x2)
Extra Vitamin C
lots of water
 Now let's get it popping! lol


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 10, 2011)

I reallllly want to add silica. Any recommendations?


----------



## Sanndy (Nov 10, 2011)

My vitamins have been giving me headaches ..


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sanndy Up your water intake and see if that helps with the headaches.


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 10, 2011)

Sanndy said:


> My vitamins have been giving me headaches ..


 
It's interesting that you mentioned that because I've been having really bad, sporatic headaches but wasn't sure what it was from.  I had tons of headaches when I was prego so I was like   I never thought that it could be the vits.  I was talking myself out of taking a trip to the drugstore.  Are you taking Hairfinity by chance?


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 10, 2011)

do these vitamins contain hormones by any chance? excessive hormones can cause a lot of headaches


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 10, 2011)

checkin in-
purchased msm powder yesterday and even though its tolerable alone, i think im gonna mix it with orange juice then chase it with more orange juice


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 10, 2011)

> My vitamins have been giving me headaches ..



Me toooo! I don't want to play anymore.  *pouting*

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 10, 2011)

I wonder if we just have to get use to the vits???  I don't think that they have hormones but I will double check.


----------



## SuperFlyGirl (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in too.  I am taking nioxin and msm.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm checking in for the week . I haven't updated but I have been faithful taking them. Oh and by the way, I just found a whole box of Phytospecific Cap Energy hair vitamins (120 count) I had hidden in a small storage container earlier this year and it doesn't expire until 02/2012. I had totally forgotten about them but - Yippy, found them right in time.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in! I'm taking:

Nature Made Multi
Nature Made Super B-Complex
Nature Made Flaxseed
Vitamin C
Vitamin Shoppe Horsetail

I've been taking these for two days now 

I've also upped my water intake to a Liter and a half every day.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 11, 2011)

Still popping them pills.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 11, 2011)

just took my nightly dose of vitamins


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2011)

Just took mine too. I am really appreciating this challenge. I tend to forget and I check in and my reminder is sitting right here. Thanks ladies for posting and bumping up the thread.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2011)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> I reallllly want to add silica. Any recommendations?


 
You can take so many types DaughterOfZion1. I was taking Nature's Way Horsetail Grass silica (440mg per capsule) but now I am taking NOW Silica Complex (500mg per tablet from horsetail extract). I like it because it has other synergistic ingredients like zinc, calcium, manganese, oat straw, bentonite mineral powder and boron in it that makes it very effective. I think I will be taking this one for a looooooong while.


----------



## longfroinghair (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in 

Nature's Plus Source of Life Multivitamin (1-2 tablets/day)
Omega Oil

that's it
i could barely encourage myself to take a multivitamin!

this challenge is perfect for me


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2011)

Already set with my vitamins for the day and now sucking on some biotin lozenges. I can't wait to see what my hair will look like by October next year if I diligently keep up with this challenge.


----------



## leiah (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in.  I'm taking

Prenatals (i'm pregnant)
Vitamin D drops
Biotin


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 13, 2011)

still popping almost one week for me lol lets go April


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 13, 2011)

I am still on course.  I will be adding MSM when I get to Walmart to purchase them.


----------



## Lita (Nov 13, 2011)

Checking in for Sat & Sunday.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 13, 2011)

Most of my vits are in for the day and I will be taking the rest of them later this evening. As usual, I'm sucking on a few biotin and B-12 lozenges. I really like the flavors and if I am not careful, I'll take the whole jar all at once


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Aggie. What type of biotin lozenges are you taking/using? I have to admit I've never heard of such before.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Nov 13, 2011)

checking in for the week!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 13, 2011)

Split my dose into morning and night.  I take the ones that don't make me sleepy in the morning- fish oil and Viviscal.  I take the rest, the multi, Viviscal, silica, and MSM at night.


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 13, 2011)

Took my vitamins for the week.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 13, 2011)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Hi Aggie. What type of biotin lozenges are you taking/using? I have to admit I've never heard of such before.


 
I am currently taking Nature's Way Biotin 1000mcg and I suck on about 5 or 6 of them a day. I didn't start out that way though. I started out with 1 lozenge, then increased it to 5-6 lozenges a day.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Nov 13, 2011)

Im still taking 5000 biotin, and I've finally found the right soap/facial cleaner to combat the acne, also drinking tons of water has helped and made me feel healthier.


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 13, 2011)

WhippedButterCreme said:


> Im still taking 5000 biotin, and I've finally found the right soap/facial cleaner to combat the acne, also drinking tons of water has helped and made me feel healthier.


 

do tell about the facial cleaner...=)


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 14, 2011)

WhippedButterCreme said:


> Im still taking 5000 biotin, and I've finally found the right soap/facial cleaner to combat the acne, also drinking tons of water has helped and made me feel healthier.



WhippedButterCreme  PLEASE tell us what that cleanser is!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 14, 2011)

Just took half my multi, half my bcomplex, and a zinc. I may take the other half before I leave for school because I won't be back home until after 1AM.


----------



## JessicaSorbet (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi ladies,

After lurking and being natural for 2 years and 5 months, this thread convinced me that I wanted the chance to officially take part in all of the fun HHG challenges you ladies set for yourselves, so thanks OP!

I'm currently taking the following vitamins once a day in the AM:

- Biotin (5,000 mcg)
- MSM
- Adult Mutlivitamin 
- Fish Oil
- **I'm hoping to add a Vitamin B complex within the next week** but all of the soft capsules were off the shelf last night when I went to stock up and there's no way I'm trying to swallow those HUGE tablets 

Yesterday I bought a Bobble water bottle from Wegmans and I'm already in love. Hopefully the bottle being so cute will keep me committed to increasing my daily water intake. 

http://thomasandgina.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/bobble_water_bottle_review1.jpg

HHG ladies!


----------



## Lita (Nov 14, 2011)

Checking in for today....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 14, 2011)

About to pop Nioxin and be done for the night.
Have a good one ladies.


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm late but I will join this too.  Whoo too many good challenges.

ETA: GNC Nourish hair
        iron (not to worry I know my levels)
        Vit C
        Vit D (not to worry I know my levels)
        Omega 3s


----------



## y_nv_pe (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey ladies! Just checking in!hope evry1 is keeping up with the challenge. I decied to braid up my hair. I'm going to keep it in for 2 months. This will help me keep my hands out my head for a bit (low manipulation) as well as since th cold weather is approaching its also a protective style. 

I added naka vital greens to my list of vitamins today. In the next month or two I'm planning on adding MACA. I've been reading up on it. For those who haven't it's a hormonal balancer. There are othere benefits as well. If u google it yoyu'll find plenty of sites with information. 

Happy popping ladies!


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been taking a kiddie vit everyday but need to find an iron supplement...be back later...

Sent from my Android...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow! Quite a bit of updates from you ladies. I just took my vits for the day and have my biotin in my mouth as I type.


----------



## ReignLocks (Nov 15, 2011)

Checking in for the day!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2011)

Already took some of my vitamins for the day and the rest I will divide and take throughout the day.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 15, 2011)

You can add me in. I'm following the K.I.S.S. procedures and just taking a multi-vitamin and biotin 5000 mcg per day.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 15, 2011)

Have taken multi-vit and b-complex today.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 15, 2011)

checking in for today  took my Hairfinity and 1000mcg of extra Biotin!!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 15, 2011)

Just took my nightly dose of vitamins with my dinner.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 15, 2011)

_Bumping as a reminder: Took mine earlier today! Trying to stay on track!_


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2011)

^^^Thanks for bump - taken all of my vits for the day.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 15, 2011)

Aggie heeeeeyyyy, how have you been btw? we used to be in a lot of challenges together, what happened? lol and your hair is growing in very nicely


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> @Aggie heeeeeyyyy, how have you been btw? we used to be in a lot of challenges together, what happened? lol and your hair is growing in very nicely


 
@Ijanei, Hi hun. I have been doing very well but extremely busy and hadn't had time for my hair for a looooooong time but now I am balancing out my busyness and giving me some time for ME again! 

Thanks for the compliment. I have been wearing a lot of wash and go's and now I am back to protective styling and baggying to retain some more length. I really want to get back to BSL next year so I know I will need to put some real effort into it. For the most part of this year, I was lazyyyyyyy!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Nov 16, 2011)

Checking in. I did not check in at all last week...  But I will probably be adding Vitamin E to list probably in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Lita (Nov 16, 2011)

Checking in.....

*I started Raw Maca Caps 1x at night..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would love to join this challenge! I have been taking vitamins anyway, so this will be a good accountability tool.  I took all my pills today...

2,000mg MSM
1 Nioxin
1 Pro-biotic
2 Fish Oil Capsules
5,000 Vitamin D

Yesterday, I bought Vitamin C because I need to stay healthy because I no longer can afford health insurance  I stocked up on enough vitamins to last me through May


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2011)

I took most of my vitamins today and have a few more to take in another hour or so including biotin, evening primrose oil and b-12.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 16, 2011)

Took my dinner dose of vits.  Feeling sleepy now.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been taking my pills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I'm going to to change from Puritan Pride because I heard it's low quality.


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 19, 2011)

slipped a bit but im back on it.


----------



## Lita (Nov 20, 2011)

CHECKING IN FOR SATURDAY & SUNDAY...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 20, 2011)

Took my vitamins all week long.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 20, 2011)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 21, 2011)

Took my vitamins the past 3 days...I did miss my probiotic for 2 of those days though  That is the hardest one for me to remember to take


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Nov 21, 2011)

checking in for the week


----------



## gmbwink (Nov 21, 2011)

Just checking in.  I have been consistently taking my vitamins.  I added one garlic pill to the mix to try to stop some shedding that I have been having.


----------



## cynd (Nov 21, 2011)

I haven't checked in for some time but I'm still going strong and haven't missed a day, even while on a mini-vacation.  I've added garlic recently because I finally started using some MT I had purchased and I hope that will ward off any shedding issues.

Cynd


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 21, 2011)

I took all my vitamins today


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Checking in for the past week. Trying to hang in there. I have missed here and there due to being sick but will resume back strong.


----------



## Rina88 (Nov 22, 2011)

I haven't missed a day with my Nioxin and mulitivit's. I'm beginning to reincorporate B-Complex, MSM and Fish Oil pills. So far I am only taking the multi's 2x/day, everything else at night.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2011)

Checking in for yesterday and today...


----------



## Lita (Nov 22, 2011)

Checking in for Monday & Tuesday!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm hoping by next pay day I can get my vitamins. Meanwhile I'm taking the last couple of these vitamin C's. Getting in the routine and doing very well so far.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Nov 24, 2011)

TMI:I had to stop taking them for a while as I noticed blood in my BM's (more likely caused by a hideous cough/cold I had but just for confirmation
So I haven't taken them for a coupe weeks but am starting again with the Nioxin. After a while I did notice that my nails began to crack/break easily so I'll see if this was due to overload or lack.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 24, 2011)

Checking in for this week.  I must confess I went 2 days last weekend without taking my vits but it was my birthday party and it was crazy.  I don't think it will make much difference since I've been taking vitamins 2 months before this challenge began and there's enough of it in my system.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2011)

Already took more than half of my vitamins for the day and is about to take the remainder in a few minutes.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm IN!
I started taking vitamins a few weeks ago and am being very strict with it so this helps me keep on track too.
Vitamins I am currently taking:
Naturalist Hair, Skin & Nails with High Potency Biotin (3000mg)--3x a day 
Naturalist Triple Omega 3-6-9 (Fish, Flax & Borage Oils)--3x a day
Naturalist Garlic supplement--3x a day

I don't know if there are some other good vitamins out there that I should add. If anyone has any suggestions let me know!


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 24, 2011)

man i haven't taken my vits in three days =( back on it today


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 25, 2011)

I skipped my vitamins on Thanksgiving by mistake  I am back on track today...


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 25, 2011)

Ive been doing good with my kiddie vits.  I'm almost out so now im on the search for adult chewables and an iron pill.


----------



## Lita (Nov 25, 2011)

Checking in- For Wednesday,Thursday & Friday...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

I ran out of my pills yesterday so I missed a couple doses, but I still took most of them. I'm heading to the store in a few minutes though to restock and get back on it today.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 26, 2011)

Missed 2 times this week.  I believe that I am back on track.


----------



## Lita (Nov 26, 2011)

Checking in for today...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2011)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I'm IN!
> I started taking vitamins a few weeks ago and am being very strict with it so this helps me keep on track too.
> Vitamins I am currently taking:
> Naturalist Hair, Skin & Nails with High Potency Biotin (3000mg)--3x a day
> ...


 
So there is a change to my vitamin regimen. I went to the store to buy some more and couldn't find the Hair, Skin & Nails vitamin I was using. So I purchase instead Naturalist Biotin 1000mcg. I will take 5 pills a day resulting in 5000mcg. Is that too much? The pill bottle recommendds 3-5 pills a day so I figured I'd go with the max. I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Dominicanatural (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all! Checking in. Last week I missed my very first day of the challenge because I got home very late and completely forgot though my vits were on my mind all night. Despite this small failure, I am proud to report that I have just completed my first bottle of MSM (which I had begun a month before the challenge started)! I am taking 2 1000 mcg pills a day (Rite Aid brand) and just finished a 120 capsule bottle (i.e. 60 days)--luckily I live next to the pharmacy and can quickly restock. This may not be impressive to a lot of you veterans but I have never ever in my life finished a bottle of vitamins before the expiration date. Also, I really think my mix of MSM + biotin + multivitamin is working. At 15 months post I can fully put my thick hair into a substantial ponytail . I can't wait to see what April will bring.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> So there is a change to my vitamin regimen. I went to the store to buy some more and couldn't find the Hair, Skin & Nails vitamin I was using. So I purchase instead Naturalist Biotin 1000mcg. I will take 5 pills a day resulting in 5000mcg. Is that too much? The pill bottle recommendds 3-5 pills a day so I figured I'd go with the max. I need all the help I can get!


 
I am currently taking 1 - 5000mcg biotin capsule twice a day now but I originally started out with 1000mcg and simply increased it over time. I will keep this up and see how it affects my hair over at least the next 8-12 months.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh by the way, already took my vits for the day.


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2011)

Checking in today...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Checking in for last week. I took my vitamins most of the week despite being sick.


----------



## JessicaSorbet (Nov 28, 2011)

Checking in for the past week...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 28, 2011)

Took my first round of vits today! Will be taking the others at lunch and dinner.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2011)

Took most of my vitamins for the day and will be taking the remainder this evening.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 29, 2011)

Took all my vitamins today. Thinking of adding a prenatal vitamin. I was taking one and just forgot to refill my prescription. But I really should since I'm nursing my baby still and it's good for overall health.


----------



## naturalpride (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm in, I started taking Nioxin Supplement on Nov. 26, 2011.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 29, 2011)

Checking in...took my vits today


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Checking in......Took my vitamins already this morning.


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2011)

Checking in today



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 29, 2011)

Checking in...took most of my vits for the day. Will be taking the rest with dinner this evening. 
About how long does it take to start noticing results from taking vitamins?


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 29, 2011)

Checking in!
I'm in cornrows till the end of Jan. Using halfwigs/wigs to protective style!
Been taking my vitamins consistently!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh I need this challenge.  I've been slacking and usually really start slacking when things get busy....like holiday busy.

Anywho, I'm taking Futurebiotics (GNC), MSM, NAC, super B complex and garlic.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2011)

Checking in...took my vits for the day.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 30, 2011)

Checking in...took my vits for today


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Checking in for today


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay!  My new vits are here:

Rainbow Lite Women's One Food Based Multivitamin (one a day)
Preferred Plus Iron Elixer  (3 teaspoons per day)

So, I'll be taking these from here on out.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought 6 months worth of Hairfinity vitamins online last night and can't wait to start taking them - saved 10% and on shipping costs. I want to wait until January 1, 2012, but I really don't know if I will hold out that long, but we'll see.

I took my vitamins already for the day.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ooops wrong thread.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 30, 2011)

Took all my vits for the day. Still working on getting a prenatal vitamin into my regimen


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2011)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## gmbwink (Dec 1, 2011)

I've been consistent with my vitamins.  I ran out of Hairfinity and decided to go back to GNC's Ultranourish Hair which I used to use.


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey ladies!! Count me in please!!

MSM 4,000

Biotin 5,000

Vitamin C 4,000

Fish Oil

Vitamin D3 2,000

Silica

Magnesium

Andrew Lessman Healthy Hair and Nails


----------



## JessicaSorbet (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay! We're already one month in!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Checking in for today, think I forgot yesterday....


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 2, 2011)

Checking in!


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2011)

Checking-in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 3, 2011)

Checking in for the week of  11/27.  All good.  All in.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2011)

Checking in.....


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2011)

Checking in for today....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 3, 2011)

Checking in.......


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 3, 2011)

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies!! Count me in please!!
> 
> MSM 4,000
> 
> ...



soonergirl do you take msm by powder form or by juice form?? isn't it disgusting (if you take it by powder form)


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 3, 2011)

> @soonergirl do you take msm by powder form or by juice form?? isn't it disgusting (if you take it by powder form)


 
Krystle~Hime Hey girlie, I take the capsules...I dunno if I wanna try the powder, what brand?? where do you buy it

**************

Checking in, took vitamins the last 2 days...


----------



## newnyer (Dec 4, 2011)

Geez louise I've been slacking.  Lol. Take my vits off and on whenever I think about it.  Took my multi, 1 Omega (out of 3), and 1 CLA (out of 3) today.  Still haven't been consistent w/ my MSM because I'm secretly scared it will break me out. Lol The pills that I have to take more than once a day like my Omega 3s are going to be trouble to remember!  Anyway, need to re-up on my multis soon, thinking of going the chewable vit route.  Have one more bottle of Hairfinity left- thinking of testing out the Nioxin pills once those run out. Who on here as tried both? If you have what is your preference?

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 4, 2011)

Checking in for Friday & Saturday!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Dec 4, 2011)

Checking in - Nioxin and Country life (really are big pills!)

PS. I've had that white mark appear on my nails so need to keep up/increase dosage.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 4, 2011)

Checking in.  I bought one of those little vitamin holders that lets you separate each day's dose.  I've got so many that they don't even fit in the little compartments.  Seeing that made me slack off a bit. But I've been faithful with my Viviscal.


----------



## candy626 (Dec 4, 2011)

Totally fell off this week. I took vitamins very inconsistently. I'm going to do better this week.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm set with my vitamins for today.


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2011)

Checking in-


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

checking in for the week


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 4, 2011)

Taken vitamins for the week.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Dec 5, 2011)

Checking in - Nioxin.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 5, 2011)

Checking in......still taking my fish oil & multivitamins


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 5, 2011)

Checkin in Nioxin for yesterday.

I forgot to take my pill this morning (I'm on 2 a day).  i think I need to bring a bottle in to work so I dont forget.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Dec 5, 2011)

Is it too late to join bc I've been taking mine since the last week in October??
Hairfinity and One a day for hair, skin, and nails


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 5, 2011)

Took my vitamins today


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 6, 2011)

Been away from LHCF but have been taking my vits!  Checking in for the day.  Glad to be back on here.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Dec 6, 2011)

Welcome back ReignLocks.

Checking in - Nioxin.


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 6, 2011)

Took vitamins yesterday and today.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Getting ready to take my vitamins


----------



## mallysmommy (Dec 6, 2011)

gobbling my pills still


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 7, 2011)

On sched with the vits!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2011)

Checking in for yesterday, nothing for today just yet


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Dec 7, 2011)

Checking in - Nioxin and Country Life


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in, taking Puritan's pride MSM 1000mg, Spring Valley Acidophilus, Biotin 1000mcg (will increase this to 2000mcg next month), Sundown Naturals Flaxseed Oil and Nature Made Multi for her.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 7, 2011)

Vitamins taken for today.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't take my vitamins last week because I was on antibiotics for a cyst infection and I'm also stressed out with Finals.  I felt weird about taking so many pills and it was stressful trying to remember them all.  But as of Sunday I'm back in the game and have been taking my vits.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been hit and miss with my vits since Saturday. I don't know what's going on with me, I just keep forgetting! Will get back on track tomorrow for sure.


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 8, 2011)

Checking in


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 8, 2011)

I am so in this challenge.  Goal is waist length by 12/2012 so I will need some serious growth and retention 

Vitamins:

Biotin 2000 Vitamin C 1000, and MSM 1000. 

I plan to work on a new vitamin formula which I should be starting in January. Will post the ingredients some time in January.

Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 8, 2011)

QueenAmaka said:


> I plan to work on a new vitamin formula which I should be starting in January. Will post the ingredients some time in January.
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!


 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 8, 2011)

Took my vitamins today, my stomach cramped terribly. I guzzled a couple bottles of water and felt better.  I need to eat more often and drink A LOT more water.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 9, 2011)

Missed my vits again today. I could still take them probably but I don't like taking them all at once (makes my stomach upset) and I'm not feeling well at all. Gotta get back in the groove tomorrow though!


----------



## MsDes (Dec 9, 2011)

I know I'm late but I'm in! I'm new here so, yeah. I will be taking GNC Hair, Skin, and Nail vitamins.


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 9, 2011)

Got 'em in! :blondboob


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 9, 2011)

Just popped my morning Nioxin


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2011)

Just came off 3 days of detoxing and was taking chlorella for that along with psyllium husk. Now I'm back to my regular vitamin intake and done for the day.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 10, 2011)

Got mine in for the day. I will also be taking Nature's Way Alive Energy multivitamin btw.


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2011)

Checking in for the week...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Meadow (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to join! I will be taking biotin only.


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 10, 2011)

Taking my vits as usual, I've added Saw Palmetto and ginkgo biloba.  Probably going to get back on the chlorella train soon.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 10, 2011)

I am doing awesome with my vitamins. I'm doing 1 multi and 1 biotin daily.  I'm not doing so good with the iron though. Wonk wonk.  I'll get on it.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been hit and miss with my vits for the past week. I'll be back on it for sure tomorrow


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2011)

I am so happy this challenge keeps me so on track with taking my vitamins - they are all in for today.


----------



## Rina88 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm still taking 1 Nioxin every night and my multi 2x/day. I just can't seem to remember to take my msm. I've reincorporated fish oil/evening primrose oil, just 1 for the evening.


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2011)

Checking-in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 11, 2011)

Reporting for week of 12/4/12 
Missed one day due to medical exam requirement.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2011)

Checking in for today. My vits are in.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 11, 2011)

Got mine in for today!


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2011)

Checking in-Sunday & Monday


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 12, 2011)

Checking in for the last week. I took my vitamins off and on when I could remember. I had a sick daughter home with pneumonia so vitamins was the last thing on my mind. But I'm back.......


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm super late to this challenge, but I will lurk. I just restocked (3 month supply) of nioxin. I will take them consistently for the next three months and then judging from my progress, purchase more to continue the journey. I had a major setback this year and need all the help I can get to (finally) reach full mbl dec 2012!

Eta: Will take pics to document journey and share at the end of the challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2011)

blessedandlucky said:


> *I'm super late to this challenge*, but I will lurk. I just restocked (3 month supply) of nioxin. I will take them consistently for the next three months and then judging from my progress, purchase more to continue the journey. I had a major setback this year and need all the help I can get to (finally) reach full mbl dec 2012!
> 
> Will come back and post starting pic when I get home.
> 
> ...


 
No you're not. We just started the challenge last month and have almost 5 more months to go and we'll be starting the second half of it in May of next year for another 6 months. So you rae more than welcomed to join in now.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2011)

Checking in for today. Seriously ladies, my skin is gorgeous from taking these vitamins on time. You know the keratin that covers our skin, covers hair and nails also, so I know if my skin is doing so well then my hair is doing great also.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 12, 2011)

blessedandlucky
I started late too but I'm still doing it. I will take mine as soon as I get home. I take mine at night. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in, taking my vitamins as usual


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in for the day


----------



## SimJam (Dec 13, 2011)

Im gonna join 

taking

Biotin 5000mcg
MSM 1000mcg (i think will check when I get home)
Evening Primrose oil 1000mg
garlic
womens complete

I put them in a weekly pill organizer box and take with my breakfast


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in - Nioxin.


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in today


----------



## Meadow (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in today! I keep forgetting to post, but I have been taking them faithfully


 Btw, I changed my vitamins from Biotin to Purvana.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in for today...


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Dec 13, 2011)

checking in for last week and today


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 13, 2011)

Missed yesterday 

BUT got back on track today!!


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 14, 2011)

Vits taken!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 14, 2011)

just took vits


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2011)

Checking in for today...


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 14, 2011)

Checking in.  I upped my intake of fish oil to try and clear my skin up a bit.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2011)

Checking in...I'm good for today too.


----------



## Meadow (Dec 14, 2011)

Checking in


----------



## MsDes (Dec 14, 2011)

Took all mines. I am gonna add an extra biotin and msm into the mix. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2011)

Checking in for today and yesterday. My vits are in.


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2011)

Checking in-For Thursday & Friday...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 16, 2011)

Been taking my vitamins religiously.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 16, 2011)

I was in the store and vitamins popped in my head but I was more concentrated on coconut oil. Three hours later I realized I didn't go back to get them. Geesh!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 16, 2011)

CleopatrasCousin said:


> Took my vitamins today, my stomach cramped terribly. I guzzled a couple bottles of water and felt better. I need to eat more often and drink A LOT more water.


 
CleopatrasCousin, I know that any vits or meds that say, "May take with meals," I always make sure I eat at least a sandwich or something for the same reason.  I'll work on adding more water also.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Checking in for this week....... I need to go buy some more of my new chapter multi vitamins. I will be all out after tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (Dec 17, 2011)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Meadow (Dec 19, 2011)

Checking in...


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2011)

Checking-in for Sunday & Monday...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 20, 2011)

Checking in for week of 12/11.  I will be changing up the amount of vitamins that I take per day.  One day I will all of my vitamins and the next day I will take all but 2.  Had a breakout last week even though it cleared up quickly, all of the vitamins on one day may be too much.  Got all in with new regiment.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 20, 2011)

Took mine today but forgot yesterday...I'm still doing pretty good


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Dec 20, 2011)

checking in for last week, monday and today


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 23, 2011)

Took all my vits with dinner.


----------



## mallysmommy (Dec 24, 2011)

A MESS!! i havent been taking my vitamins like i said i would smh, back on the horse i go


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 24, 2011)

Checkin' in!  I took all my vitamins for this week and added an extra 1000 mcg of MSM 2 days ago!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 24, 2011)

vits taken about 4 days this week.
need to do better next week.

re upped on my biotin 5000mg


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2011)

oh boy. I ran out of my one a day woman vitamins. Am wondering if I should buy more. Not too motivated about it though. *shrugs*


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 26, 2011)

I think I have been overdoing the vits.  My face is breaking out.  Gonna scale back to just Viviscal and a multi until after the new year.


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2011)

Checking in-

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Dec 26, 2011)

checking in for today and last week


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2011)

Checking in....


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 26, 2011)

Checkin in. Still taking my vitamins


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 26, 2011)

Checking In
Week of 12/18/11  All in.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2011)

Took some of myvitamins already for the day but will take the rest throughout the day


----------



## SimJam (Dec 27, 2011)

vits taken.

Im gonna add evening primrose oil come january.


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 27, 2011)

Vitamins taken for the day! Are we posting pics at the end of this challenge because I do see growth???!!!!  Super excited


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2011)

Checking-in-For Today...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 27, 2011)

Taken vitamins since last week.


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2011)

Checking-in

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2011)

A few days after cutting back on my vits my face is clearing.  So still just doing Viviscal, fish oil, and a multi.


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2011)

Checking in....Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jillybean2012 (Dec 30, 2011)

Can"t take a lot if biotin(aggravates my skin). But since my calories are limited to about 1000per day I take a lot of supplements.
Vitamins: 
A
B
C
D
E
Chromium
Selenium
Magnesium
Potassium
Borage Oil
SAM-e
Alpha-lipoc acid
CO-Q10
acetyl l carnitine
n-acetyl cysteine
5-htp
I plan on adding silica and msm.
No, I don't take them as a multivitamin. I take them separately. The Chromium and selenium along with the b complex and separate b12 help with the weight loss. The 5htp, Borage oil and Sam-e are for the terrible PMS that I have had. It has truly made a difference!!


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 30, 2011)

Still taking my vitamins, as soon as I use up my MSM capsules, I'm switching to Powder.  I'm adding powdered wheatgrass to my smoothies as well.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been slacking. I've ran out of vitamins sometime back and haven't bought anymore. I'm on vaca now I will have to buy some when I return..........


----------



## Lita (Dec 30, 2011)

Checking-in....Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm better with taking my vites daily but, I'm only taking my evening vites and totally forgetting my morning vites.  Ah well, something's better than nothing. Planning to do better.


----------



## TrueSugar (Jan 3, 2012)

I am in right now I am only taking my Andrew Lessman hair, skin and nails. two capsules per day.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 3, 2012)

Still taking my Beauty Vites daily. Gotta get to waist length this year.


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2012)

Checking in for Dec 31,Jan 1,2 & 3...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^Me too Lita  I have to do better about the daily check in


----------



## ReignLocks (Jan 4, 2012)

Checking in!


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2012)

Checking-in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2012)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> ^^^Me too Lita  I have to do better about the daily check in



LilMissSunshine5 lol..We will stay on track DAILY! I take my vits every-day..Just dont check-in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yorkpatties (Jan 4, 2012)

I fell off for about a week, I went to the vitamin shoppe and picked up more Ultimate Woman and more MSM. I've been on track this week


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 4, 2012)

Been faithful with my Viviscal.  Consumed all my chlorella and won't be repurchasing, and I'm laying off the other stuff to give my skin a break.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 4, 2012)

Checking in for week of 12/25/11.  All vitamins are in.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 4, 2012)

Checkin In!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 4, 2012)

Took my vitamins today for the first time in like 2 weeks--I slipped, but I'm back at it like a crack addict!


----------



## TdotGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still going strong with my vitamins since I joined.

Still taking my multi-vit, and silica from gnc. I also added biotin from gnc and a sea power vit(chlorella, kelp & spirulina). I have to order ultra hair plus with msm from vitamin shoppe.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 5, 2012)

Checking in for today finally  back in the game lol


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2012)

Checkin-in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Checking in took my new chapter multi vitamin and my fish oil.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 6, 2012)

Checking-in: Nioxin


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 7, 2012)

Checking in  Got my vitamins out of the way early this morning.


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2012)

Checking in, took my vitamins about 2 hours ago.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd like to join, I've been taking Nioxin 2wce a day since christmas and my nails are a lot thicker and stronger than usual.

Starting pic attached:


----------



## pink219 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd like to join...

I'm taking:

1. MSM
2. Spirulina
3. Chlorella
4. B5 
5. Maxi Hair vitamins
6. GLA
7. Flaxseed
8. Biotin


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 8, 2012)

Checking in for today.....


----------



## Lita (Jan 8, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 8, 2012)

Checkin in for the week of 1/1/12.  Missed one day due to intestinal troubles (the ishts) . Aiming to be back on track.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 8, 2012)

Checking in for the whole week!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

Checking in for the day. I took most of my vits but not all yet. Will take a couple more before bedtime.


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 8, 2012)

Just finshed with my vitamins for the day.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 9, 2012)

Checking in this morning

Good Morning All


----------



## ReignLocks (Jan 9, 2012)

Slipped over the weekend but I'm back on track!


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 9, 2012)

Checking in- Nixion=2 a day


----------



## Meadow (Jan 9, 2012)

Checking in for today and last week. Still hanging in there.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 10, 2012)

Checking in.........


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 10, 2012)

Took vitamins yesterday......

Pulling todays vitamins now.


----------



## Lita (Jan 10, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 11, 2012)

Checking in......After doing a lot of research I bought some MSM last night. I will *slowly* add this into my vitamin regimen. So now I'm taking New Chapter Multi-vitamins, Fish Oil, & MSM.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anyone followed this vitamin regimen?
I remember back in the day this regimen was popular on BHM

*here is the post *
Bargello's vitamin regimen is a great help in developing your own personal vitamin regimen.

-BlkMane

By: Bargello 
longhairlovers.com 
Growing Out Message Board

Vitamins are very important for not just the growth of hair but for overall health. After doing years of research on vitamins, I have found what vitamins work and what ones don't. My overall health has improved 200% since starting my vitamin program. And healthy body means healthy nails, skin, and hair. 

*Multivitamin:* I believe everyone needs to be on a good multivitamin. You need a vitamin that contains at least 100% of the most of the recommended daily nutrients. I am very partial to Vitaminshoppe's One A Day vitamin. This is an excellent vitamin for overall health. Note that it does not contain iron. This might be a concern and might not be. Most menstruating women can benefit from extra iron in their diets. If you happen to be a woman that becomes iron deficient easily, you might just wish to add in an extra iron supplement. By not having iron, this makes a good supplement for men, teens, and post-menopausal women. 

*Calcium: *We all need calcium in our diet. This is something that is an absolute necessity. There is some calcium in the above multivitamin, but not enough. Remember that when taking calcium you also need Vitamin D and Magnesium for the calcium to be absorbed properly. Most multivitamins will contain Vitamin D and Magnesium. 

Now for the vitamins which promote healthy hair, skin, and nails. 

*Hair Vitamins:* I like a good hair vitamin to start my program. There are several out there. GNC's Ultra Nourishair is probably one of the best I have seen. It is what I take and is the absolute heart of my program. I am a firm believer in this vitamin. It contains all the necessary vitamins needed for healthy hair. 

Note: I do not like the vitamins that state for Hair, Skin, and Nails. They generally have less than you really need of the necessary vitamins for healthy hair, skin, and nails. I am not sure why, but they do. If you take a good hair vitamin, your skin and nails will automatically benefit. 

*MSM*: This vitamin is very important for healthy hair, muscles, and joints. It helps to decrease hair fall out. It does this by assisting in making the growth stage of the hair longer. The longer you are able to retain the root, the longer you hair will grow. You may take up to 2000mg/day. Note: Ultra Nourishair contains 500mg of MSM. I take an additional 1000mg/day. 

*Silica:* Helps in the shine of hair. It is also a very valuable antioxidant. It assists in a lot of other areas other than just helping your hair be soft and shiny. There is silica in the Ultra Nourishair; I take an additional 500mg/day. 

*Evening Primrose:* There is so much to say about this essential fatty acid. It contains Omega-6 Fatty Acid (Gamma-Linolenic Acid). This is a good Omega-6 Fatty Acid. It has several benefits of which I will only name a few. Some of the benefits are reducing PMS, clearing up eczema, helping your skin glow, minimize fine wrinkles, reduce cholesterol, help with your metabolism, and cure hair and nail problems. It helps nourish straw-like hair. You really only need 480-960 mg of GLA to reap wonderful benefits. I personally take 500mg/day. You should see results with Evening Primrose as early as 2 weeks of daily consumption. Your scalp should feel less dry and the hair growing in should feel softer and more nourished. 

*Flaxseed Oil: *Now flaxseed Oil is wonderful in the sense that it contains both Alpha-Linolenic Acid (Omega-3 Fatty Acid) and Gamma-Linolenic Acid (Omega-6 Fatty Acid). Omega-3 is very important in our bodies too. We need both to help maintain a healthy body. Omega-3 has been know the help ADD/ADHD (Attention Deficit Disorder). It is also essential for healthy hair, skin, and nails. It helps hair in the same way Omega-6 does. Why take both? Because the cells of the body need both to work properly. Our bodies do not make either of the Fatty Acids, we must supplement. Taking both will help the cells of the body work more efficiently and in return help growth of hair as well as health of hair and body. I take 500mg/day. I really don't think you need more than that, but experiment. You might find your body does need more. 

*Biotin:* Now biotin is what really can boost your hair growth. Skin, nails, and hair rely on biotin to grow. So, if we feed our bodies more biotin, then our skin will look better, and our nails will be stronger, and our hair will grow faster and stronger. My hair vitamin contains 1200mcg of biotin. I take an additional 2400mcg/day. I have played with the dosage a little and have found that my hair definitely grows faster with the total biotin of 3600mcg/day. You might need to play with this too. You might need more or less than I do for results. 

*Protein: *I can't scream enough about protein. We need it. I don't care if it plant or animal. Truthfully your body can absorb and utilize plant protein better than animal. This is why vegetarians are incredibly healthy. I drink a protein shake everyday with my vitamins. I drink it with milk (it tastes better and I get extra calcium and protein with the milk), vegans can make a protein drink with soymilk (get it with calcium added and you have the benefits of extra vegetable protein and calcium). Adding protein to your diet will help your body all the way around. It will function better and you will not be as hungry all the time. I suggest a protein drink of at least 22gr. of protein. I suggest at least one serving a day. If your diet is really bad, you can drink more. The extra protein will also help your hair grow. It is protein too, you know. 

With all this said, everyone is DIFFERENT! You might need more of something than I do, or less. Vitamins are personal things. You need to play with them to get the correct dosage for you. They are not a cure all. They can help your body in ways you wouldn't think about. I have tried to keep the above information brief. I could write pages about each vitamin and why you should take it. The above program works very well for me. My hair grows at the speed of 1 ½" per month. One thing to always remember, when starting a vitamin program, don't expect results overnight. It will take your body 2-6 weeks to benefit from vitamins. This time period depends on how depleted your system is. The average time being 4 weeks. If you are recovering from a serious illness, it could take longer. 

One word about prenatal supplements. I personally do not think they will boost hair growth anymore than a good multivitamin. There are a lot of good over-the-counter prenatals out there. I like Natrol probably the best. When I sat down and actually compared the ingredients in prenatal vitamins and multivitamins, the multivitamin actually had more than the prenatals did. Prenatal vitamins do contain extra iron (for anemia), folic acid (for birth defects), and potassium (to help with muscle cramps). Now, none of those ingredients will boost hair growth. I have had 3 pregnancies and I have NEVER taken prenatal vitamins. When I presented my vitamin program to my OB-GYN, each one has stated that they could not have put together a better vitamin program for overall health during pregnancy and after. They have never prescribed a prenatal for me. There really was no need. 

If you wish to take a prenatal in addition to a good multivitamin, by all means do. The only reason I think doctors have stated that there has been a boost in hair growth is that generally people don't take vitamins until they get pregnant. They take a prenatal and their hair starts to grow. They think it is the prenatal when in fact it is just getting some good vitamins in the system and the result of pregnancy itself. Pregnancy can cause your hair to grow faster as your body is renewing things a lot faster.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 11, 2012)

I happen to be already taking most of these

calcium (for health reasons)
high protein diet (health reasons)
biotin
horsetail (I cant find bamboo silica in jamaica)
multi vitamin
Evening primrose
MSM

guess I could get some hair vits and some flaxseed oil and try this regimen for the rest of the 6 months


----------



## ReignLocks (Jan 11, 2012)

Got 'em in!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 11, 2012)

lolol u know I forgot to take my morning vits eventhough I was in this thread posting away


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday and this morning. I have not yet taken my even ing vitamins but I will before hitting the sack.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Checking in............


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 12, 2012)

Ive been doing hood this past week...only missed one day.


----------



## Lita (Jan 12, 2012)

Checking in...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 13, 2012)

Checking in....TGIF!


----------



## candy626 (Jan 13, 2012)

Restarting my supplement regimen after a two week break.

I had a random cystic acne outbreak that occured a couple weeks ago. I normally have minor acne periodically with really small bumps that will usually fade within a couple days. The type of acne I experienced recently was the worst I've ever had in my life, and it was probably caused from a new supplement. 

I had been taking my usual TwinLabs Ultra Womens Hair Skin and Nails 3X a day
Salmon Oil tablet 1X a day

But then I introduced Coconut Oil supplements once a day and L-cysteine once a day.

I know L-Cysteine is supposed to detox your liver which Lord knows I probably needed since I drink alcohol regularly, but I also know anything that detoxes you can cause acne. I'm not sure if it was the L-Cysteine or Coconut oil but I think I will try to avoid them both until these crazy acne marks go away.


----------



## ReignLocks (Jan 13, 2012)

Checking in....


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 13, 2012)

haven't been checking in but i have been taking my vits pretty consistantly. however something is giving me headaches. i havent found the culprit yet and i hope its not my vits. i will take them here in a mins to see if the headaches come along. fingerscrossed


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jillybean2012 (Jan 14, 2012)

candy626 said:


> Restarting my supplement regimen after a two week break.
> 
> I had a random cystic acne outbreak that occured a couple weeks ago. I normally have minor acne periodically with really small bumps that will usually fade within a couple days. The type of acne I experienced recently was the worst I've ever had in my life, and it was probably caused from a new supplement.
> 
> ...


 
candy626 If you have any type of skin issues,minor acne, cystic, seborrheic dermatitis the skin, hair and nail formula vitamins can be an issue because of the high doses of biotin. That formula contains about2500 mcg of biotin.


----------



## candy626 (Jan 14, 2012)

jillybean2012

You are right. I was concerned about this when I first started taking these but I've actually been taking them since September without any issues believe it or not. But I also don't take 4 pills daily as they recommend, so I don't get that huge dose of biotin.

What I had started early last month was L-cysteine and Coconut Oil. It seemed like within a week of taking both of those my skin went haywire. I got cystic acne which I never get. I usually get small bumps periodically that don't leave scars, but not this time.

That was also during a time where my diet changed as a result of the holidays. I was eating lots of fattening, sugary foods and drinking alcohol, egg nog, punches. That coupled with a detox vitamin I'm sure probably wasn't good. I also was not drinking a lot of water. Idk, I'm just gonna stick to my basic multi and salmon oil until these marks fade.

I really would like to take L-cysteine as i have heard about how it can aid hair growth. But I don't want to ruin my skin so I can grow my hair faster.


----------



## Lita (Jan 14, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jillybean2012 (Jan 14, 2012)

candy626 said:


> @jillybean2012
> 
> You are right. I was concerned about this when I first started taking these but I've actually been taking them since September without any issues believe it or not. But I also don't take 4 pills daily as they recommend, so I don't get that huge dose of biotin.
> 
> ...



candy626  That may be a good idea.  I hope it works out for you.  I love L-Cysteine. But, I am a supplement junkie!!


----------



## candy626 (Jan 14, 2012)

jillybean2012

have you noticed more hair growth with L-cysteine?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 14, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## SimJam (Jan 14, 2012)

Took my vits today. Im so proud of me, been mostly consistent for about 3 weeks


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2012)

Checking in for the last 3 days.


----------



## jillybean2012 (Jan 15, 2012)

candy626 said:


> @jillybean2012
> 
> have you noticed more hair growth with L-cysteine?



candy626

Hard for me to tell. I eat only 1000-1200 calories a day. Since I am on such a restricted diet, I take a lot of different supplements.  My hair is growing but I can't determine which supplement is doing it.

I will say that I take a different form of L-cysteine.  I take N-Acetyl Cysteine which is better absorbed by the body.  They both protect hair from becoming brittle.  One thing though, with the L-cysteine and N-acetyl Cysteine, they have a tendency to deplete the body of vitamin c.   

One thing I have learned about taking supplements is this.  Check interactions between them.  With a lot of them, you cannot take 1 without having to take another because of the way they depend on each other.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 15, 2012)

Checking in for the week of 1/8/2012.  All in.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 15, 2012)

The strangest thing....I've been knowingly not taking my vitamins for atleast a week and a half. Tomorrow I promised myself I'm gonna get back on track. I still have the hair, skin and nails one but I need to get off my butt and get a multivitamin.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 15, 2012)

add me in i will be taking my vitamins


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm still taking Hairfinity but I stopped taking the extra Biotin and MSM.  The MSM was too much to remember and I got some weird acne-like bumps on my left hand that have now gone away.  Maybe it was the MSM but for now just the Hairfinity and my hair's still growing like a weed.  I've been taking my vitamins pretty faithfully lately. I missed Thursday but I had menstrual cramps lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 15, 2012)

taking multivitamins for 3 months straight now. I don't see any diff in my hair (its growing @ its normal pace) & I don't feel any diff in my body, like energy wise. I'm still very lazy. Sigh.... *shrugs*



Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2012)

Took some of my vits already and will take the rest in a few minutes or so.


----------



## Lita (Jan 15, 2012)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 15, 2012)

Got a good deal on a 3 month supply of Viviscal, so I have enough to last the rest of the challenge.


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 15, 2012)

Checking in for the week.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 15, 2012)

Checkin In! Hope you ladies had a great weekend.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jan 16, 2012)

found the culprit of my headaches and fogginess. its definately the msm and its detox effects. some say it gets better with time. i will give it another week if i feel the same i have to stop.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## Lita (Jan 16, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 16, 2012)

Checking in.  Just took my nightly dose.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had my vitamin fix for the night.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Checking in for today......


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2012)

JUST TOOK MY VITS


----------



## ReignLocks (Jan 18, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> haven't been checking in but i have been taking my vits pretty consistantly. however something is giving me headaches. i havent found the culprit yet and i hope its not my vits. i will take them here in a mins to see if the headaches come along. fingerscrossed


 
What I would do is try taking them one at a time at different times in the day.  Make sure there is enough time in between for the vits to go through your system.  If you don't notice anything then start back adding one vit at a time until you notice the headaches.  Also it may be the combination of certain ones so seperating them may help.


----------



## Nova (Jan 18, 2012)

ChocoKitty said:


> I'll join more for health than hair.
> 
> -Garden of Life Women's Multi, B Complex and Iron
> -Carlson's Cod Liver Oil
> ...



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Has diatomaceous earth accelerated your growth?  Also, do you add it to your conditioner when dcing?


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 18, 2012)

Adding NAC (N-acetyl L-Cysteine) to my rotation.  Hoping I can tolerate it.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2012)

Checking-in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ReignLocks (Jan 19, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2012)

Checking in for Tuesday, Wednesday and today.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 19, 2012)

checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Checking in for today


----------



## Lita (Jan 20, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yorkpatties (Jan 21, 2012)

I was slacking for about 1 week but I am back on track now!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jan 21, 2012)

checking in for this week.  I'm still on just Hairfinity, no extra MSM or Biotin but my hair's still growing!  People around me are beginning to notice it's getting longer.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 21, 2012)

Checking in I added a B complex through New Chapter Vitamins so now I'm taking.....
New Chapter Women's One A Day Vitamin (1x a day)
New Chapter Fish Oil (2x a day)
MSM (2x a day)
New Chapter Coenzyme B Food Complex (2x a day)
I notice I have so much pep. I don't get tired and burned out anymore.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 21, 2012)

checking in


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2012)

Sunday-Checking in....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2012)

Checking in for today...


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 21, 2012)

Checking in still taking the Nioxin 2x a day.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jan 21, 2012)

checking in for the week!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 22, 2012)

Just remembered last night to take my vitamins for the first time in a while. Probably since the last time I checked in. So last night and this morning, I took half a multi, half a b-complex and a zinc.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 22, 2012)

checking in


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 22, 2012)

Week of 1/15 - All in.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 22, 2012)

checking in.........


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 22, 2012)

Checking in.  Just took my Viviscal and NAC.


----------



## collegeDoll (Jan 22, 2012)

checkin in ..MSM, B-12 & Biotin


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

My vitamins are in for the day. I am eyeing that L-cysteine on iherb.com and most likely will be purchasing it during my next vitamin shopping experience next month. Can't wait!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Checking in for today


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 23, 2012)

Took half a b-complex, half a multi and a zinc this morning. Forgot to take it last night.


----------



## yorkpatties (Jan 23, 2012)

Dropping out. Went to my dr. today for blood test results. She said my B12 was too high (I was very surprised). She said that I am a healthy, young woman who eats well and is otherwise healthy, and that taking a multi might do me more harm than good. We had a little talk about my supplements and it looks like I will be stopping my daily vitamin intake and take them a little less often. 

Good luck to all ladies involved.


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2012)

Checking in....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 25, 2012)

Checking-in, Nioxin.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 25, 2012)

I slacked off last week, getting back on the wagon this week


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 25, 2012)

just received my hairfinity six month package and i surely popped it right away


----------



## ReignLocks (Jan 25, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Checking in.....


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 25, 2012)

Checking in.  Took my evening dose.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> just received my hairfinity six month package and i surely popped it right away


 
I know how that feels Kerryann. I am trying hard not to miss even a beat with these.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

I am checking in for yesterday and for today. I am relying heavily on my hair vitamin regimen. Adding exercise to the mix....soon


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 25, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I am checking in for yesterday and for today. I am relying heavily on my hair vitamin regimen. Adding exercise to the mix....soon



girl i've been in the gym 2hrs a day and drinking tons of water


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2012)

Checking-in....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 26, 2012)

eating my lunch will take vits as soon as Im done


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 26, 2012)

I know this challenge is almost half way over but may I join? I started taking my vitamins daily on Monday night, Jan 23rd. I haven't missed a day morning or night since. I hope to keep this up without missing many days till the end of the challenge and so on.
I will be taking:
Multivitamin
Fish oil half dosage (don't want the burp side effect)
B-complex
Biotin 3,000 mcg x2
MSM 1,500 mg x2

ETA: I added a starting pic taken back in mid-Jan. My hair is at about 8" now, about 2 to 3 inches from APL. I will not be using any growth aids just vitamins.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2012)

Checking in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2012)

Missed taking my vitamins yesterday but checking in for today.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 27, 2012)

Checking-in.


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 28, 2012)

Barbie83 said:


> I'm so in! I'm already taking a daily multivitamin for health, and my bottle will be done this saturday. I'll be switching to Country Life Maxi Hair
> 
> Also taking 1-2 Tbs of liquid chlorophyll daily
> 
> DaughterOfZion1, are we taking pictures? I'd like to post a starting pic on November 1st.


hi! where do you get the liquid chlorophyll and what is it for?tia


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll be taking Alive(fruit &veggie multi vit.) I currently take a plain multi, but for health of my body and hair, I have read positive articles about these Alive vitimens.  I also take a flaxseed supplement for cholesterol, but I have found that it has added strength to my hair

Healthy bodies and hair for 2012 !!!:creatures


22 wks. post relaxed - will relax 2-18 25 wks.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday...


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 29, 2012)

Been doing okay with my vitamins...could be better.  I'm finding the whole swallowing horse pills thing "totally uncool".  When this bottle is up, I think I'm going to do the chewable thing...


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 29, 2012)

Checking in for the week. I started taking my vitamins Monday night and have only missed Saturday night since I wasn't home to take them. About to fill my 7-day pill container.


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2012)

Checking-in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Lita,

you are so diligent about this challenge - you are an encouragement for me to continue taking my vitamins every single day. Thank you for your constant reminder by checking in. 

I am about to have my dinner and take my vitamins in a few minutes


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Checkin in!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

My vitamins are in for today.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 29, 2012)

just took my last set of pills


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2012)

Checking in....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yup we are


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Took my vitamins this weekend, yesterday and today. This weekend (I was out of town) I only took them once a day instead of twice. I gotta get back on point with twice a day......


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I don't check in everyday or every week like most but I'm still taking my vitamins everyday since November like clock work. I put them where I can see them before walking out the door to work so I can never forget. It has become a simple habit now.


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2012)

Checking-in...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 1, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2012)

Checking-in...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Feb 1, 2012)

Missed one day the week of 1/22/2012.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday and today. Finally got my new computer monitor so I can post again.


----------



## MsDes (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't been taking my vitamins like I should...but...I am gonna be trying out Hairfinity vitamins. They should be delivered to me by this weekend.


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2012)

Checking-in...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm checking in for Wed., Thurs., and today........


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2012)

Checking in....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2012)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## PerfectPonytails (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm new and late but I've been doing this too, I started in Oct.


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2012)

Checking in...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2012)

Checking in for the day


----------



## SimJam (Feb 5, 2012)

loaded up my weekly pill organizer ... I feel like a geriatric person with my pill organizer, but its the best thing for me lololol


----------



## Lita (Feb 5, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Feb 5, 2012)

All in for the week of 1/29/2012.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Checking in for this weekend.....


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 5, 2012)

Checking In! I added Omega 3 6 9 to my vitamin regimen


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Checking in for this morning.....


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 6, 2012)

I fell off real bad. I hadn't taken my vitamins since the last time I promised and didn't even do it then. I started back taking them yesterday. I haven't noticed a difference in my hair in that short time but my nails have not broke off like in a month. My nails are naturally strong but this is exceptional!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 6, 2012)

checking in


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 6, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2012)

Checking in....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2012)

About to take my vits right now. I won't be taking the whole regimen tonight but I will be taking my hairfinity, msm, biotin, b-100 and vit c.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 7, 2012)

For the ladies who are taking multivitamins, what are taking?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 7, 2012)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> For the ladies who are taking multivitamins, what are taking?



adult gummies


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 7, 2012)

checking in


----------



## Lita (Feb 7, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> For the ladies who are taking multivitamins, what are taking?


 
wheezy807, I am taking Nature's Way ALIVE Once Daily Women's Multi-Vitamin & Whole Food Energizer. I know it's a long name but it is really loaded with lots of goodies, including some green foods and enzymes. I get mine from www.vitacost.com.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2012)

Checking in...took my vitamins for the day - half this morning and the other half tonight.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 9, 2012)

wheezy807 said:


> For the ladies who are taking multivitamins, what are taking?



I take _New Chapter Women's One Daily_. It is a whole food vitamin where your body recognizes it as actual food. You can take these without food too. I use to get so sick with regular multivitamins but never have a problem with these. I have so much pep from taking these vitamins. I get them from Vitamin Shoppe.

S/N - Checking in for Tuesday - Today........


----------



## bronzebomb (Feb 9, 2012)

Checking in.  This is my daily supplement intake (if I can remember to take them)


----------



## Lita (Feb 9, 2012)

Checking in.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 9, 2012)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2012)

Checking in for Thursday.


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2012)

Checking in....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Checking in for Friday & Saturday. Sunday I forgot to take them but took them today........


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 13, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2012)

Checking in for the last 3 days including today


----------



## SimJam (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive added flax seed oil

I took spirulina once over the weekend that thing is vile. I wish I had got capsules


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2012)

Checking in for the weekend & Monday...I was on the road...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in  been taking Hairfinity since September 2011 and have gained thickness and noticed some growth. About four inches. Hoping these will work with my current Reggie to make it to WL. I'm currently SL with three inches to go til reaching APL. So happy to learn more.


----------



## Meadow (Feb 13, 2012)

It has been a while, I am still in the game just been so caught up with school and those darn books. I have been taking my vitamins and not only is my hair benefiting from the vitamins, but my nails are too. They are longer than they have ever been! I am so proud that I change the color every few days...lol


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Checking in!! Still going strong.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Feb 14, 2012)

Checking in for week of 2/5/12  All in.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2012)

I've fallen off, but I'm back on it now.  Took my vits last night and this morning.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Checking in for this morning.........


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 14, 2012)

Reasons why I'm so thankful for this thread:
1) I now more conscious about taking my vitamins daily
2) I have visible changes in my hair and nails
3) B/c I am seeing visible changes, I am able to tell other women about the effects of consistency

Vits taken.....


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2012)

Checking-in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2012)

Checking in for today. I was looking up l-cysteine and I must admit I'm eager to start taking those because they reportedly increase the diameter of the hair shaft, along with some other cool benefits - something I've been wanting for my fine hair for a looooooong time now.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2012)

SimJam said:


> Ive added flax seed oil
> 
> I took spirulina once over the weekend that thing is vile. I wish I had got capsules


 
I have the spirulina powder also SimJam and for me to drink it, I add it to smoothies with yogurt, protein powder, almond milk, and some other powders which makes it quite tasty (no blender needed - just a blender bottle, shake and drink). I don't even taste it anymore. You can use fruits and ice as well if you like but you'll need a blender for that. I sometimes use my blender when I want to add solid or frozen fruits.


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2012)

Checking in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Checking in for this morning......


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 15, 2012)

Checking in....


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 15, 2012)

checking in


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been doing good since the 11th. Today I decided to wait til I eat to take them. I'm sitting here at the restaurant and realized I forgot to bring them. 

I have to go to work now so one day is not that bad.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2012)

Already took some of my vits and is now about to take the rest for the day.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks Aggie I'll try the smoothie route


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2012)

SimJam said:


> thanks @Aggie I'll try the smoothie route


 
You're welcome SimJam. I hopeyou like it as much as I do.


----------



## mallysmommy (Feb 15, 2012)

Ive been on this still just havent been checking in. Ive been taking my vitamins all at once because i found myself slacking if i took them am/pm. i dont if it will affect my results but its easier for me this way. Im also adding a new iron supplement which will put my dosage to around 68mcg i believe.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 15, 2012)

Getting ready to take my two vitamins and then off to moisturize and seal.


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2012)

Checking in..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Checking in for today


----------



## gmbwink (Feb 16, 2012)

I have not checked in for a while but I have been taking my vitamins.  I may have missed one day since the challenge.  In that short amount of time I have noticed that my thin hair appears a little thicker. : )


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 16, 2012)

@wheezy807, how dare you forget your vitamins!  LOL, that was a great attempt though.

Checking in.....


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 16, 2012)

checking in


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 17, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> @wheezy807, how dare you forget your vitamins!  LOL, that was a great attempt though.
> 
> Checking in.....


I know right, lol. I'm actually on track better, that reminds me...


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2012)

Checking in...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 17, 2012)

checking in.......


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Checking in for today......


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 18, 2012)

Checking in....have a great day and HHG!!!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 18, 2012)

checking in


----------



## TrueSugar (Feb 18, 2012)

starting over again tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 20, 2012)

Checking-in, Nioxin.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 20, 2012)

Last night I took my  vitamins late so today since I'm at work, I plan on taking them when I get home this evening. Better late then never I'm learning.


----------



## Lita (Feb 20, 2012)

Checking in....





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Feb 20, 2012)

Checking in for week of 2/12/12.  All in.  Revising schedule to only taking biotin 3X a week not everyday.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2012)

Checking in - hairfinity...


----------



## godsflowerrr (Feb 20, 2012)

I need to join this!!! I know I'm late but I have never been a big vitamin taker. I take them for a few days and stop. I just started taking them religiously 2 weeks ago. I need some motivation!!!


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 21, 2012)

Missed my vits this morning!!!!  I was doing SO well.  Ugh


----------



## Lita (Feb 21, 2012)

Checking in..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't been checking in but I'm still taking my vitamins. I'm out of my fish oil and almost out of my multi vitamins. I have to restock this week.


----------



## Lita (Feb 22, 2012)

Checking in....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Sanndy (Feb 22, 2012)

When I started this challenge I had bad headaches. I immediately stop taking vits for about 2 weeks.. Restarted taking half the dosage, then gradually picked back up to initial intake amount. Since then, Ive been taking my vits religiously. Great progress, awesome challenge!! 

More of a lurker, but Im always on the check in=)


----------



## honeybearmommy32 (Feb 23, 2012)

i began taking 3,000mcg biotin, but when the bottle ran out, i mistakenly purchased a 300mcg bottle and my hair shed like crazy after a month on them...i'm talking so bad, i had to chop it off to the shoulders and begin again... 
now its been a year on 5,000 biotin and its so thick and course i have to leave the relaxer on longer to get it to straighten. i also use more of the relaxer than i normally would. 
and my nails are hard and thick.
i dont think it makes the hair grow faster, but definitely thicker. great for retention!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Checking in for today.......


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Checkin In!!! Still going strong. Gotta Get to Waist Length this year


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 24, 2012)

Checking in.  Went away on business for a week and forgot to bring my NAC, but at least I had my Viviscal with me.  I'm back home and have resumed my regular vit regimen tonight with dinner.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 26, 2012)

Checking in ladies. I just started on my 6th bottle of Hairfinity and I love these vitamins sooooo much! I have finally reached APL by back layers and I am patiently waiting to make it to WL by 2013. I faithfully take two a day and I am doing so well right now. Keep pushing me ladies!!!!


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 27, 2012)

Checking in!  

SincerelyBeautiful, what was your starting length and do you have pics?  WTG on 6 months of Infinity.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 27, 2012)

Took 1/2 multi, 1/2 b complex and a zinc this morning. Trying to stay consistent!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Haven't checked in, in a couple of day's but I'm still going strong.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 27, 2012)

Took my vits after dinner.  I think they are giving me heartburn. Ugh!


----------



## Lita (Feb 28, 2012)

Checking on...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 28, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 28, 2012)

Took my nightly dose of vits.


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 28, 2012)

Checking in for last week and this week.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Lita (Feb 29, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam (Feb 29, 2012)

Ive fallen off, need to get back on the vitamin train !!!


----------



## ReignLocks (Mar 2, 2012)

Did the OP abandon this thread?  Just curious....

Checking in!


----------



## Lita (Mar 2, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 2, 2012)

Forgot to check in for the wek of 2/19.  Missed two days this week.  bummer.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 2, 2012)

Took all my doses this week, morning and night.


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello ladies!,
I have been taking the Alive ( fruit&veggie ) vits and it has been a month.  I feel healthy and my hair, skin, and nails are reaping the benefits


Healthy Hair& Bodies for 2012!!


----------



## Rina88 (Mar 3, 2012)

Checking in, I've been taking my Nioxin all willy-nilly b/c I can't remember to take them 2x/day lol. I still remember to take them at night- so now I'm _still_trying to decided if I'll try again with 2x/day or stick to multi in the morn and Nioxin at nite. The latter is easier for me to remeber since I did it for longer.


----------



## Lita (Mar 3, 2012)

Checking in....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Checking in. I forgot to take my vitamins on Saturday but took them Sunday and today.


----------



## Poutchi (Mar 5, 2012)

So... I am new to this vitamin taking thing... I am taking L cysteine, Vitamine C and Nioxin... I can already tell my nails are stronger  ( started a week ago with the L cysteine and the Vitamine C)  but I cannot tell anything for my hair since it have had it braided since starting of january... 
so a question for you ladies... If your nails are reacting well to the vitamins, does that mean your hair will react positively too to the same vitamins? does it take long to notice the hair results versus the nails ones?


----------



## Lita (Mar 5, 2012)

Checking in for Saturday,Sunday & Monday...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Poutchi said:


> So... I am new to this vitamin taking thing... I am taking L cysteine, Vitamine C and Nioxin... I can already tell my nails are stronger  ( started a week ago with the L cysteine and the Vitamine C)  but I cannot tell anything for my hair since it have had it braided since starting of january...
> so a question for you ladies... *If your nails are reacting well to the vitamins, does that mean your hair will react positively too to the same vitamins? does it take long to notice the hair results versus the nails ones?*




I always thought that it was a good sign when your nails are growing stronger, and whiter. It may take a while to see the same results with your hair though. I did some research on LHCF last year to see other ppl results. Some didn't notice results until 3 months later, and others didn't really notice a difference until 6 months or more. I've been taking vitamins since September of last year I can tell the vitamins have been working because I'm not tired at the end of the day, dragging my feet - I still have energy, my nails are hard as rocks and my hair seems to be growing in thicker and stronger. I can't really tell if it has grown faster though I think I will be able to tell once I compare pictures from September to my length check I'm doing in April.

S/N Checking in for today


----------



## Lita (Mar 7, 2012)

Checking in....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 7, 2012)

checking in for today


----------



## ReignLocks (Mar 7, 2012)

Checking in!


----------



## mallysmommy (Mar 7, 2012)

took
msm
iron 
vitamin c
omega 3
together and it made me completely sick. i had a headache and felt really foggy. i don't know if it was the combination or a specific vitamin. just thought i'd let yall know incase anyone else takes these vitamins.


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 7, 2012)

Have'nt checked in lately, but still taking Nioxin two a day


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2012)

Checking in ladies.


----------



## Lita (Mar 8, 2012)

Checking in....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ReignLocks (Mar 8, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 10, 2012)

I personally think i am doing a good job taking my vitamins even though i missed three days altogether. I can say it was consciously. I missed placed them for two days straight then yesterday i have breakfast at mcdonalds when i realized i didn't have them.

Since mine only come In a bottle Of 60, i bought two bottles yesterday so i don't run out to soon. The cashier asked me if they are any good and i told her yes because my Nails are long and strong, after showing her my hands.

I can't say much about my hair because i don't fuss with it these days. Are you ladies experiencing any differences since taking your vitamins? If so, what?


----------



## Lita (Mar 10, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 10, 2012)

Lost 4 days of not taking vitamins as I was out of town and forgot to pack them.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 10, 2012)

I haven't been taking anything over the past two weeks because I've been sick.  I'm on some meds for seasonal allergy-related respiratory infections and I just don't know how my supplements will interact with my meds.  Hoping to get back on track next week.  Somebody pray for me.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^NJoy I hope you feel better soon!

Checking in yall


----------



## SimJam (Mar 12, 2012)

back on my vits, took yesterday and today


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Checking in.....


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 14, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> Checking in!
> 
> @SincerelyBeautiful, what was your starting length and do you have pics? WTG on 6 months of Infinity.


 

My starting length was at shoulder length and that was after a nice trim. Im currently just now reaching APL and it has been a journey full of patience and consistency. Im getting ready to place an order for my 7th month bottle of Hairfinity and i absolutely think that i will not trade these for nothing else


----------



## SimJam (Mar 14, 2012)

I refilled bottles of Omega 3 fish oil and Evening primrose oil
Started taking Flaxseed oil

So now Im taking 

Omega 3
Flaxseed
Evening primrose oil
Multi Vit
MSM
Biotin
garlic


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone have a discount code for hairfinity vitamins this month?


----------



## ReignLocks (Mar 15, 2012)

Vits taken


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2012)

hola_lo2002 said:


> Does anyone have a discount code for hairfinity vitamins this month?


 
I don't recall having seen one as yet.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 15, 2012)

none yet for hairfinity


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Checking in...


----------



## Lita (Mar 16, 2012)

Checking in...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2012)

Checking in 17,18,19 & 20th...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 20, 2012)

Checking in for week of 3/11.  Got all vits in.


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 20, 2012)

Checking in for last week and this week.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Checking in...


----------



## Lita (Mar 21, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 22, 2012)

checking in for today


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TrueSugar (Mar 22, 2012)

I am starting over with this I will be taking a one a day gummy. I will slowly add other vitamins on.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 22, 2012)

Checking in.  Still taking NAC and Viviscal


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Mar 23, 2012)

Checking in for the week!


----------



## Lita (Mar 23, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 23, 2012)

Checking in today


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 23, 2012)

Checking In ladies! Getting ready to order bottle 7 of hairfinity in a few days


----------



## Lita (Mar 24, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Checking in for this weekend and today


----------



## Lita (Mar 26, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 26, 2012)

Checkin In for the week of 3/18.  All in.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Mar 27, 2012)

Oooohhhhh, sign me up!  I've been taking my vitamins for 2 weeks now.  I'll list them but I'm not sure of the brands.

Women's Multi
Garlic Pill
Vitamin D3
Iron Pill
Calcium Pill
Omega 3
Biotin

I got a pill case from the Dollar Tree that has 7 day compartments.  I use it for 2 weeks worth instead of 1 week.  I'll post pics later.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 27, 2012)

Funny how I still had the same amount of growth taking vitamins and caught the flu twice within this 4 month challenge.


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Mar 27, 2012)

Fell off for about a week and my skin suffered. Back on track as of today!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 27, 2012)

Checking in.  Still taking Viviscal and NAC.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 27, 2012)

checking in


----------



## Lita (Mar 28, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Cendra (Mar 28, 2012)

Haven't checked in before but I'm pretty sure I subscribed to this challenge. I took Biotion for a few months (now done) and a daily multivitamin, done in a few days.
I just noticed two weeks ago that my eyelashes look longer. But has it boosted my hair? Will be flat-ironing in a few weeks and will report. Until then, done with the vitamins.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 28, 2012)

Checking In and doing very well.


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 1, 2012)

Checking in for week of 3/25/12.  Got all vitamins in.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 2, 2012)

Checking in.  Took my Viviscal and NAC.


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2012)

Checking in..1st,2nd & 3rd...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 4, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Checking in for the past few days and today


----------



## Lita (Apr 5, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Lita (Apr 6, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 6, 2012)

Checking in.....missed my a.m. vits but will double up tonight


----------



## SimJam (Apr 6, 2012)

I went on vacation and forgot my vits. but I ordered some hair vits (country life maxi hair) which was highly recommended and they should come today so I'll start taking them as soon as they reach.

I also refilled MSM. Biotin and evening primrose oil.

So for the next month I'll be taking the 

maxi hair (has biotin, MSM, horsetail and silica)
garlic
evening primrose oil
omega 3


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 6, 2012)

checking in! 
By the way, anyone heard of hairINFINITY vitamins (not Hairfinity)? I saw a video on youtube about these vitamins and it seems like the ingredients are exactly the same as hairfinity except that the price is a little cheaper (and the shipping fees are cheaper too)...


----------



## Lita (Apr 7, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 7, 2012)

checking in


----------



## Lita (Apr 8, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 8, 2012)

checking in for last week.


----------



## Lita (Apr 9, 2012)

Checking in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 9, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 9, 2012)

checking in!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 9, 2012)

Checkin in for week of 4/1/12.  All in.


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 10, 2012)

*This challenge is almost over ladies!  Just a little more to go, keep up the good work. *
Checking in.....


----------



## Lita (Apr 10, 2012)

Checking in....


*We should do another challenge for the next 6 months...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 10, 2012)

Checking in!! Haven't posted in the thread in a while but I'm still in the challenge!  Happy hair growing ladies.


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 11, 2012)

Took vits yesterday and starting some for today.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm doing very well. I only missed one day since my last update. That's the day I wokeup at 5am and I didn't realize til the next day while taking my pills. I'm really thinking about carrying a few In my purse for those forgetful days.


----------



## Lita (Apr 11, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 11, 2012)

checking in!


----------



## SimJam (Apr 11, 2012)

been taking my vits all week


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Checking in for the past few days;will be taking today vitamins after lunch


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2012)

Checking in....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mallysmommy (Apr 12, 2012)

i failed at this challenged haven't taken my vits in about a month. to detention i go.


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 12, 2012)

mallysmommy said:
			
		

> i failed at this challenged haven't taken my vits in about a month. to detention i go.



Shame on you! LOL


----------



## Lita (Apr 13, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 15, 2012)

Checking in.  Still on that Viviscal and NAC.  Decided to take two NAC pills a day now 1200mg.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 15, 2012)

Checking in for week of 4/8/12.  All in.


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2012)

Checking in....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 15, 2012)

Checking in for last week and this week.


----------



## Lita (Apr 16, 2012)

Checking in....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 16, 2012)

Checking in!


----------



## Lita (Apr 18, 2012)

Checking in 17th & 18th..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 20, 2012)

CHECKING IN!!!! I finally got my vitamins in the mail


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2012)

Checking in 19th & 20th..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 21, 2012)

Checking in..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Apr 21, 2012)

Still going strong- switched to Alive Gummy Vits- the fruit & veggie ones were good- I just wanted to change them up.
Strong hair& body for 2012


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm doing very well, i just went to Walmart And replenished. I finally got my hands On a multivitamin. I'm gonna try The Vitafusion gummies. I hope i like them, i got The idea after watching one Of my subbies On youtube. It's suppose to taste good.....i really hope so.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 22, 2012)

checking in


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 22, 2012)

sweetypoo705 said:


> Still going strong- switched to Alive Gummy Vits- the fruit & veggie ones were good- I just wanted to change them up.
> Strong hair& body for 2012


check the sugar content of your gummy vitamins


----------



## sj10460 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry, I haven't read the entire thread, but I wanted to know how much growth have you ladies gain using taking your vitamins compared to six months vitamin free?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 22, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 22, 2012)

Checking in and still taking vitamins faithfully


----------



## Country gal (Apr 22, 2012)

sj10460 said:


> Sorry, I haven't read the entire thread, but I wanted to know how much growth have you ladies gain using taking your vitamins compared to six months vitamin free?



I would like to know too besides just the checkin comments.


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 23, 2012)

@sj10460 and @Country gal, I posted some before and after pics but I realized that I did not take them looking the same way so I will repost them. Basically with me, I pretty much had a fade on the sides and up to the middle of my head and about 1/4 inch of hair at my crown from a relaxer burn out courtesy of a beautician. Now my hair is filled in at my crown and all the way around my head. I don't have a BEFORE vits comparison because I had long hair prior to. I honestly just started incorporating vitamins into my regimen but I have noticed that my strands are a lot thicker now then they were before vitamins.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 23, 2012)

Checking in for week of 4/15/2012.  All in.


----------



## Lita (Apr 24, 2012)

Checking in..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone with comparison pics since we are almost done with this challenge?


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 25, 2012)

My challenge update attached


----------



## Lita (Apr 26, 2012)

ReignLocks said:


> My challenge update attached



ReignLocks Great progress looks nice & healthy..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 26, 2012)

Checking in...

*I hope we have another challenge starting May 1st...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't checked in for a while but I've been taking my vitamins. I did miss two days one last week and one this week. I just ran out of fish oil but need to go refill on that. Need to get back drinking water I've been slacking.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 28, 2012)

Checking in for the week


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2012)

Checking in 27th & 28th....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2012)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 29, 2012)

checking in!!!! By the way, you should all go see Think like a man!!!! It's HILARIOUS!!! I was actually thinking about buying the book lol!!


----------



## MzPrince (Apr 29, 2012)

Checking in for the week.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 30, 2012)

Checking in for week of 4/22/2012.   All in.


----------



## Lita (Apr 30, 2012)

Checking in...

*This was a great challenge,it kept me on point...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Checking in...this is the most consistent I've been with taking vitamins. I enjoyed the challenge. I started taking vitamins before the challenge, around Sept/Oct. The first pic is from October and the next is just last week.



I enjoyed the vitamins and will continue to take them. I added MSM in January and B Complex in February to my vitamin regimen and can tell a difference since adding those. 

I enjoyed this challenge!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 30, 2012)

checking in


----------



## QT (Apr 30, 2012)

Will there be a May and beyond challenge???


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 30, 2012)

QT said:


> Will there be a May and beyond challenge???



I know I'll keep updating anyways


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 1, 2012)

Checking in.  I'll post comparison pics this weekend after I wash my hair.  I hope this challenge continues beyond April.  Can't wait to see results from all you ladies!


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2012)

If a new challenge is started, I want to join!


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2012)

Checking in....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 4, 2012)

checking in!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 7, 2012)

Checking in for the week


----------



## MzPrince (May 17, 2012)

Checking in for the week.


----------



## Sanndy (May 19, 2012)

Check in..


----------

